# Latest on Chelsey Campbell



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

They had to re insert a breathing tube and she still has a lot of swelling and pain. They are keeping her sedated while breathing tube is in. She is in ICU and should see a turnaround in 48 hours. This is to be expected after surgery like hers was. Dont forget her, it will be a long recovery and big up hill battle. She can do it. 

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Hang in there, Chelsey, darlin! You know we all are pulling for you! Pulling for you and talking to our Father God for your healing! God loves you and is working on your behalf. Rest up and heal up so you can play with that pup again real soon.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

thanks for the update charlie, we are all praying and pulling for her.


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

She is in our prayers. Please keep all of us updated on her condition.


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

keeping the prayers goin.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

God bless you Chelsey.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

More prayers just sent.


----------



## Dman77 (Feb 10, 2006)

She is in our prayers!


----------



## noclue45 (Feb 25, 2006)

My family is praying for the Campbell Family......This Family had helped for so many folks in my Community...THEY have always been there for everyone else........Now is it OUR turn!!!! When life has you down....just take 1% of the courage from this young lady........GOD BLESS YOU AND KEEP YOU SWEETIE!!!!!!!! MWC


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Holding on with prayer.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Keep us posted Charlie....she can do it with our prayers!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I was kinda waiting for a report today. She is doing somewhat better. She is getting mad when folks cannot understand her with the tube in her throat. Soon as I get a report today ill post it.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well it seems Chelsey is holding their own after such a long surgery (27 hours. A record for Texas Childrens Hosp. I was told). Chelsey has fever about 102 plus and they are giving her two different antibiotics. She still has the the breathing assist thing going It is an extremly tough time rite now but Chelsey and her family ( which is growing pretty fast thanks to this board and others) are going to make it thanks to everyones support and prayers. 

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest report

Well she is looking better, (fluid swelling going down) seems her kidneys are beginning to function better and she is off he ventilator. She now can talk (sort of). Still has the fever and may be getting some bed sores but looks like she is making headway.

Charlie


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Charlie, Is there an address we can drop a card to her? 

She's in our prayers, but thought a little 'pick me up' might help her spirits.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

I'm happy to hear of Chelsey's progress and improvement, Charlie. 
Thanks for the update and you know we'll keep her in our thoughts and prayers.

BOb


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bay Gal

The address is Chelsey Campbell C/O Texas Childrens Hospital 6622 Fannin St. Room number 17 PICU, Houston 77030. Please folks no phone calls.

Charlie


----------



## Floundergig (Oct 17, 2004)

I won't explain, but this hits very close to home for me and I wish her the best of luck and I hope all goes well for her ...I will keep her in my thoughts ...please keep us informed ....God bless her 
I'm sorry I didn't see the post sooner


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Report 7 AM 28th

Well the breathing tube has been removed again and Chelsey is going to be moved to the 7th floor. It is a critical care unit but not ICU. Also they are going to start getting her up and began physical therapy. Try to get her moving again to get her lungs working etc. Still has lots of fluid. Looks and sounds better today. Thanks to all.
Welcome Floundergig. No apoligies needed. 
Charlie


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

If you go to their website they have a article about Chelsey:
http://www.texaschildrenshospital.org/allabout/newscenter/ArticleDisplay.aspx?aid=1565

and send her a message on:

http://www.texaschildrenshospital.org/Parents/PatientGreeting/Default.aspx


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the updates guys. Ill keep praying.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well they got her up yesterday which is a start. They could not stay up as long as they wanted to because of severe pain Chelsey had. Its a start. Thanks again folks.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Update today is kinda like yesterday. Trying to get her up, but because of lots of pain shes having a problem. Also still has fluid in her lungs. But above it all ther attitude is still great. thanks folks.

Charlie


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks, Charlie.

We're all following along, and praying for her speedy recovery.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

;Latest

Well today was kind of a setback. They had to put a tube in one of her lungs to drain fluid. Her attitude is still fantastic. Thanks again everyone.

Charlie


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I pray she wins the battle.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

She's definitely a fighter, Charlie. I'll continue to pray for her strength and full recovery. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Guess I missed this. I don't know what's wrong, but it sounds very serious. I pray that she recovers fully and quickly.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Saw Chelsey at the hosp Sunday 5th. What a sick l ittle girl. Now has 2 tubes draining fluid from her lungs. She is such a fighter and we saw a flash of that smile. They got her up in a sitting position (much pain) but she did it. Every day a little more physical exercise and she will get better. it will be a long fight but she is willing and able. Thanks again everyone.

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Please remove the fluid from Chelsey's lungs, and ease her pain. Pour your Spirit and your strength into her and enable her to get the exercise she needs. I ask this in the name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Y'all send her a message and let her know how many people are praying for her. Her full name is Chelsey Campbell. God bless you young lady. Keep fighting!

http://www.texaschildrenshospital.org/Parents/PatientGreeting/Default.aspx


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I just sent Chelsey Campbell a get-well note. It's fast and easy.

*Come on, y'all, send her a note*, tell her your board name. Someday she'll check in and tell us all "Howdy, thanks for praying for me!"


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Just sent her one - she stays in my prayers.
GW


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*Bfs*

Thank you for posting that address.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Just sent. Keeping this on top, Please keep us posted Charlie.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

How is she doing Charlie? Updates please. TTT


----------



## WAF150 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Chelsey*

Prayers Sent


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Chelsey still has a low grade fever but one of the tubes has been removed from one lung. she set up for a while yesterday. think about an hour so thats good. She is battling every day, no quit in this little girl. Thanks again

Charlie


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Y'all send her a message and let her know how many people are praying for her. Her full name is Chelsey Campbell. God bless you young lady. Keep fighting!
> 
> http://www.texaschildrenshospital.org/Parents/PatientGreeting/Default.aspx


Thanks for the link!!! I sent her a get well message. That was pretty cool!
I think when she hears all of us pulling for her, the positive messages and the prayers.....it'll brighten her day!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I can assure everyone that it will certainly brighten her day. When she can get back on a computer I will show her all the threads. She already knows about them, she has een told. Thanks again

Charlie


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Charlie,
I just sent an email message to Chelsey and that it so cool . I hope all who have followed ths post will take a minute and send a short " hang in there / get better " message so when the nurse delivers the messages she will have a handful of thoughts and wishes. Now that would be 2Cool.
All the best.
Dr.Krol


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

Message sent. Thanks for the link.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

How's she doing? Y'all keep sending her messages.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Up date on Chelsey

Been out of town a few days but was told they had her stand up for a short while. "Aint it great"? I think the tubes are out too. Will have a better report later. Thanks again to all.

Have Bubba (Chelsey Dad) on he phone says shes doing better ( getting sassy) thats good too !! 

Charlie


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Great news, Charlie. We continue to think of her and pray for a full recovery.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

2cool news Thanks Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I met with Bubba (Chelseys dad)a few minutes ago and yes, she is getting notes from the nurse that are coming from 2 cool. She and the family certainly appreciate everyones help.
Bubba says she was up (standing) about 30 seconds, its a beginning.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey. She has been moved to the ninth floor which has no restrictions for visitors. She went around the floor today 4 times in her wheelchair. She played cards yesterday so I would say she is certainly doing better. She is out of the care of her surgeons and back under the care of her cancer doctors. There is a plan to have one day of Chemo on the 20th. Then have radiation every day for six straight weeks as an out patient.After the radiation treatments are over she will do chemo one day a week for 24 weeks. What a load. She does get all the notes from the 2coolers and smiles with each one. Keep it up. thanks again to all.There is an E mail link posted on about the 2nd or 3rd page of this post that the nurses take the messages to her. Her present mailing address is Chelsey Campbell C/O Texas Childrens Hospital 6622 Fannin, Houston, Texas 77030 room 902 . 

Charlie


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Paw Paw - keep 'em coming!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Great news, Charlie. I just sent her a second email of encouragement.

Folks, here's the link to email her: http://www.texaschildrenshospital.o...ng/Default.aspx

Just put 9th floor as her location.

A positive, upbeat note of encouragement can mean so much.

Thanks again, Charlie, for giving us updates so we can support her without being invasive with our inquiries of her progress.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the links folks. Sorry Im too computer stupid to figure how to transfer those links to my post. Thanks again

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Thanks for the links folks. Sorry Im too computer stupid to figure how to transfer those links to my post. Thanks again
> 
> Charlie


Highlight the link (or anything you want to copy) and press *Ctrl + C* [for copy].

Then type your post. Position your cursor where you want the copied material to appear 
and press *Ctrl + V* [for insert].

Just practice that a few times, and you'll have it memorized. *Ctrl + C / Ctrl + V*

See? Now you're not computer stupid anymore! LOL


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Mrs B

Im gonna try that

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

http://www.texaschildrenshospital.org/Parents/PatientGreeting/Default.aspx

I don't understand, but those links in -Jaws- message give me a error page.

If the one above doesn't work, put this in your browser and remove the spaces.

http:// www. texas childrens hospital.org/ Parents/Patient Greeting/Default.aspx

ps. I figured out what the problem is. When you compose a message, you should insert the website link's full version as it appears in your browser bar, NOT the abreviated version that appears in previous posts.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bay Gal

The one in your post works.

Charlie


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

I got there , but couldn't copy pics, just left a good message. GC.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Chelsey woke up to a vomiting problem yesterday. Also had fever and hives. Doctors trying to find out whats going on. Because of this she didnt get much therapy done. Thanks to all again.

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Pour out your Holy Spirit and your mercy on Chelsey. Give her comfort for her nausea. Give her doctors wisdom to quickly find the source of this fever and hives. Restore Chelsey's health and her youthful zeal. Give her family rest from their tensions and worries. Help them trust in you more completely. Send friends to comfort and minister your love to Chelsey and her family.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

For anyone who has not yet read of Chelsey's struggle, the story can be read by clicking this link:

_Doctors say Dickinson girl is a true fighter_​
:rybka:


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

That's an excellent article and good photo of Chelsey and one of her doctors.

Thank you for posting that link.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Cherlsey
Doctors seem to think she has Pancreitus(sp) from her surgery. They think it will clear up in a few days. She just recently began to try eating solid food (apple sauce). And she is throwing that up. So far no feeding tube and we hope she doesent have to resort to that. The brave little girl did her physical therapy holding her throw up bag in her lap. Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well yesterday she actually walked about 20 feet before her legs went out. She got to go outside in the wheel chair for the first time since Feb 1st. (Like a garden off the 4th floor). She has an arrangement to personally visit with Gretchen Wilson at the rodeo on Sunday but it looks like she is not going to be able to make it (Chelsey). Doc's say no way rite now but Chelsey is determined to make it. She trying hard but she can only sit up for about 20 minutes now. thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Keep fighting Chelsey! You are one AWESOME and special young lady and we are all with you.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well a little setback yesterday. seems a lot of pain in a leg and it seems she has a blood clot in her groin. Complete bedrest and still a little throwing up.Also no Gretchen Wilson for shure. Thanks to all

Charlie


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Bless her heart. I am sooooo praying for relief and healing for this hard fighting young lady. We need a special touch, today!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Another setback yesterday seems that one of her kidneys stopped working so that changes all the plans regarding additional chemo, radiation etc. We will have to wait and see what the Doctors come up with. Thanks again to all and by the way she does get all the notes from you 2coolers and does appreciate them.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Another setback yesterday seems that one of her kidneys stopped working so that changes all the plans regarding additional chemo, radiation etc. We will have to wait and see what the Doctors come up with. Thanks again to all and by the way she does get all the notes from you 2coolers and does appreciate them.
> 
> Charlie


Once again, here is the site to go to to send a message to

Chelsey Campbell (9th floor):
_*CHEERS for CHELSEY*_​
:rybka:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

JAW

Thanks so much 

Charlie


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

message sent...I hope more of you will send one too.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

message sent, and we're all hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Sent her a message and A free offshore trip for her and her dad when she is up to it. Fishing is the best therapy.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I just sent a note to Chelsey.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Message sent


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Just sent 3rd message, hey, can you guys make this a STICKY? I look for this thread every day and I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Just sent Chelsey another message. I sure like doing that. 

I agree with BEER4BAIT a " STICKY " would be 2COOL .

All the best 

Dr. Krol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey
Well seems nothing changed since yesterday, but her mother (Sandy) said be sure and tell all the 2coolers a great big thanks for all the notes and messages. They all love them especially Chelsey. 

Disgusted
if you get Bubba offshore in a boat it will be the first time. He takes his pistol out when you even mention offshore. Now Chelsey, thats a different story, I would bet she would go in second. Again a big thanks to all. 

Maybe mont can stickey this thing for a while.

Charlie


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I went by to see Chelsey this afternoon. She's in good spirits and has more grit than most full-grown men. She also LOVES fishin'!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad for the firsthand report Backlasher. I really believe she is going to beat this. Believe it 2coolers, and give thanks for it. I hope to meet her someday.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats a good report from Backlasher, To go through that she is very strong, I know tough guys that would roll up in the fetal position just thinking about it. I wish her all the best.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Mrs. B

Charlie


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the Sticky


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Duct tape works great for gun control!









My whole family is praying for her every night. I am going to get her on the church prayer list tonight.



CHARLIE said:


> Latest on Chelsey
> Well seems nothing changed since yesterday, but her mother (Sandy) said be sure and tell all the 2coolers a great big thanks for all the notes and messages. They all love them especially Chelsey.
> 
> Disgusted
> ...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Hang in there Chelsea!


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Chelsea, I'm sending up my "A" List prayers for you every morning. Hang in there. Your 2cool family is with you in spirit every day.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Any new up dates?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey
Well yesterday was a good day. She was finally able to walk about 40 feet. Shoot a little basketball (of some kind) out of her wheel chair and finally a real shower. The first since the surgery. Got to set on a stool in the shower. Again she loves all the notes from the 2cool gang. Keep em coming.

Charlie


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

That is great! She deserves good days! Everybody keep praying.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

That's great news!!!!!!!! Just sent Chels another note! Keep comin w/ the reports!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Seems she has a kidney infection and they are giving her antibiotics for that. This puts the chemo and radiation on hold till the infection has cleared up. 
She has been moved to room 905. Its a bigger room.
Thanks again for to all.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Once more, here is the site to go to to send a message to Chelsey. Her present mailing address is:

Chelsey Campbell C/O Texas Childrens Hospital 6622 Fannin, Houston, Texas 77030 room 905.

Click here to send her a message:
_*CHEERS for CHELSEY*_​
:rybka:


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Bless Chelsey. Touch her and heal her kidney infection. Touch her and remove all cancer from her body. Let her rise up from her sickbed and receive your power and strength. Let her know the joys of a teenager who is healthy and whole again.

In the wonderful name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on chelsey
Seems she had a great day yesterday. Walked her doctor down the hall. Played some basketball (out of wheel chair). Doctor stated that he may send her home for a few days over the weekend and bring her back on Monday to possibly start chemo. Seems like a small step was taken yesterday. One of many she will take on her path to recovery. Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Recovery, thats the word we're looking for. Thanks Charlie


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Just sent a short note to Chelsey. Gosh it is good news to hear she might get to go home for a day or two. That's got to make her feel better. She's making progress.

What Beer4Bait said..... Recovery.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Great news!


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Sent email. In our prayers.

Jim and Debra Smarr


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

That is great news, I hope she gets to go home for the weekend.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Got a bit more good news. It seems she is doing so well that they are gonna try and do chemo tonight (Tuesday) and then try to get her ready to possibly go home sometime Friday and go back to the Clinic (like a outpatient thing)Monday to be checked (blood count) etc. The results will determine the next move.

Charlie


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

That is truly awesome news. I'm so happy for her!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, OK now, that's the kind of news we are looking for. PTL


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Thank you for your miracles. Thank you for answers to our prayers. Thank you for working in Chelsey's life.

I pray that the test results on Monday will show that Chelsey is completely free from cancer, and that all glory will be given to you.

In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## WAF150 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Chelsey*

Good news!!!!!!!!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Amen Mrs B. The power of prayer is amazing.


Mrs Backlasher said:


> Lord God,
> 
> Thank you for your miracles. Thank you for answers to our prayers. Thank you for working in Chelsey's life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silabyss (Jun 4, 2004)

Great news.. Praise God.. Thank u Jesus!
I'm still prayin for her to be 100% health in Jesus's name Amen..
Mike


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

God Rules Forever And His Mercy Shines Brighter Than Anything We Have Ever Known


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

disgusted said:


> Amen Mrs B. The power of prayer is amazing.


Ah, it's the power of *GOD* that is amazing. Prayer just *opens the door* for him to display his power.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey
Well there's good days and bad days. Remember Chelsey had chemo early AM yesterday. She has been sick and throwing up, has fever 101.5 heart rate of 140 while sleeping, blood pressure up, and kidney infection. Now they are changing her antibiotics. Im sure she is not going to be able to go home for this weekend. Thanks again to all

Charlie


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear. But your right Charlie, good days and bad. There is a light! There will be a day when she is going home...I believe us 2coolers will need to give this lil girl the homecoming she so truly deserves. I can't wait for that day!
JW



CHARLIE said:


> Latest on Chelsey
> Well there's good days and bad days. Remember Chelsey had chemo early AM yesterday. She has been sick and throwing up, has fever 101.5 heart rate of 140 while sleeping, blood pressure up, and kidney infection. Now they are changing her antibiotics. Im sure she is not going to be able to go home for this weekend. Thanks again to all
> 
> Charlie


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*That's one tough little girl!*

We're still praying for her and her family. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Bless her heart. Thank you Charlie for being so diligent in reporting for us.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Just sent a little note of encouragement to Chelsey .

Thanks Charlie for your updates.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Question Charley, does this girl or her family need anything, is there more help we can do?


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Charlie,

Billystix is donating her a rod. I need to know what her favorite colors are.

I am having one built just like it for myself.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well folks right now the family needs prayers. It is a tough time for them. Remember there was a fantastic fund raiser for them about a month ago. Sandy ( mom) I dont think has left the hospital since the surgery. I think the notes to Chelsey from 2 coolers is a brite spot for Chelsey and her family. There is no way to thank everyone who has contributed to this effort. As I always say in my posts, thanks to all for all their efforts and support. Disgusted, I know Chelsey will love the rod and will be fired up about it.When she is able, we will take her fishing and have a ball with it. 
Thanks so much to all.

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I just sent Chelsey a note tonight telling her about the big red I caught in October from my kayak. I couldn't attach a photo to the note, but told her I'll send her the photo via snail mail. Got it ready in the stamped envelope, will mail it in the AM.

Is she still in Room #905?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

*Bump*

Just bringing this to the front again for any who might want to send a note but don't have the address.

~ *Also please be aware that messages sent this way are limited to 800 characters.* ~ I just tried to send Chelsey a joke and had to break it into four parts!  


-JAW- said:


> Once more, here is the site to go to to send a message to Chelsey. Her present mailing address is:
> 
> Chelsey Campbell C/O Texas Childrens Hospital 6622 Fannin, Houston, Texas 77030 room 905.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Disgusted

Just got off the phone with Sandy (mom) at the hospital and she says Chelseys favorite colors are purple and pink. She also says again all the notes and messages from yall 2 coolers are certainly a brite spot. Im thinking when ever she is able we should have a "welcome home" party. Remember thats when she is able. 

Charlie


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

This girl deserves a party WHEN she gets thru this.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest
Well it seems she cannot quit throwing up and still has fever of 101.5. They have ran lots of test's and have found no reason for her fever and throwing up. White blood count is up so they feel for shure she has an infection somewhere. All the tests are not back yet.
Thanks again folks.

Charlie


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning prayers sent. Thanks for the update Charlie.


----------



## flathooked (Jun 12, 2005)

Prayers Sent!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Flood Chelsey with your love and healing power. Heal the infection that is upseting her system. Let the white blood cell count go down to normal, and reduce her temperature back to normal.

Father, I pray that you will prevent any future chemo treatments from making Chelsey sick. Forgive my failure to pray that in time for her first chemo treatment.

In the name of Jesus, I rebuke Satan from having any hold on the life, health or welfare of Chelsey or anyone in her family. I pray your Holy Spirit will give her comfort and peace tonight.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## flathooked (Jun 12, 2005)

Amen


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on chelsey

Talked with Sandy (Chelseys mom) a few minutes ago and at least she has quit throwing up but really hasent ate enough to throw up. Still has fever and still high heart rate and blood pressure. Sandy said they got a ton of notes and messages from yall 2coolers. Those little notes of encouragement or great, not just for Chelsey but the entire family. Keep em going.Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

WOW, I just sent a message.That is awesome that they forward the email. A gentlemen (JBETHAND) on the board has requested that we send Chelsey a "Amazing Grace" t shirt. I am doing so . God , please touch Chelsey today in the name of Jesus.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Just hung up the phone with Sandy. 
She says she is playing "bunko" with Chelsey at this time and also Mrs. B, Chelsey got the redfish picture and really enjoyed it. Thanks. Dr's are trying to find out why the fever (which has went down some) and the throwing up is happening. Its stopped but she hasent eaten anything solid in days. Did brain scan and stomach scan today and didnt see anything. Gonna do upper and lower GI next. Thanks again to all for all the help and support.

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Charlie,

Thank you so much for the improvement report. I'm glad to know Chelsey received the photo and note I sent her! Thanks.

Lord God,

Praise you for your excellent love to us. Thank you for improving Chelsey's fever. I pray, Father, that you heal whatever this recent problem is that is troubling Chelsey's young body. Father, we ache for her and all that she's gone through and continues to go through. What a marvelous testimony she'll have about your grace to keep us during our troubles. But, Lord, my heart goes out to her, and I long so much for her to be completely healed and well. I ask it in the precious name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Heavenly Father, hear these many prayers. Your word says "The prayers of a righteous man availeth much." We all come to your throne in agreement, believing that. For your glory , her testimony and ours, for the sake of love and hope we ask for healing for precious Chelsey Campbell. Cease her suffering, heal her body, reveal your awesome power as her creator. We ask these things humbly, let your will be done. In JESUS' name, Amen


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

I send Chelsey a message every two or three days. The other day I sent her a "Cheerleader" joke (OK, a 'blond' joke that I reworded). I had to break the message into 4 parts because there is an 800 character limit if you use the hospital e-mail card link '_*CHEERS for CHELSEY* _ '. I hope she got all the pieces and that my attempt to add some 'cheer' to her life made some sense, 

Here is the joke:

During a Texas cheerleaders competition, entertainment was provided one evening by a ventriloquist. Realizing who his audience was he began by making his dummy tell all the 'cheerleader' jokes he knew.

Jokes like: "Why did the Texas cheerleader stare at the can of orange juice?" ~ "Because it said concentrate!" and "The cheerleaders from El Paso didn't make it to this competition. ~ On the way to the airport they saw a sign that read 'Airport Left'. So they turned around and went home!"

The entire audience was getting restless and then one cheerleader (The leader from. . . Well, (Chelsey) you probably can guess which high school so I won't mention it) got so enraged that she jumped up from her seat and started yelling and complaining about all the cheerleader put-downs she was hearing!

"How* DARE* you say such horrid things about us cheerleaders! We are great school leaders and team spirit builders and trend setters and style leaders and loved and envied and loved by *EVERYBODY!*"

"We *ARE NOT* stupid, just because we are SO darn pretty and talented! ~ So you just *SHUT YOUR MOUTH* and don't say anymore bad things about Texas high school cheerleaders! We *ARE NOT STUPID* like you say! YOU. . . You. . . you. . .!!!"

The ventriloquist was shocked because he had said everything in fun and thought that it was obvious to everyone. He drew a breath and then said in his own voice, "Miss, I apologize if you have been offended by the jokes. I meant no harm and did not mean to imply that cheerleaders are all stupid. . ."

The irate cheerleader interrupted him in mid sentence, "You *SHUT UP!* I am talking to the ugly little guy on your knee!"

I can send more jokes if Chelsey is receiving them, and enjoying them. ~ Charlie, are there any other topics of humor the Chelsey might really enjoy?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

JAW

Man or Woman I dont know what to say she is so pleased to hear from everyone and all the support and the prayers. She loves to hear from folks I just caint think of anything special except maybe her dog Miles, who is now staying at Barkington Inn. And Miles is doing good. I guess you mite tell her that Miles will be glad to see her when she comes home. Thanks again to all

Charlie


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Just sent a quick note of encouragemnent to Chelsey. Glad to hear she is feeling a little better , but that chemo stuff is really tough for anybody. Most especially having gone through what thia little girl has gone through. Keeping her solidly in my family's prayers.

Dr. Krol


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Tshirt sent as per Jbethand. Hope Chelsey enjoys it. Sent her a patch too.
Dear Lord, touch Chelseys body today and give her divine healing.In the name of Jesus. AMEN


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

There's a small Baptist Church in Swenson Tx Praying for her now. Swenson Pop ? well lets say there more road kill in the roads than people. This is a fine group of Christians from the Aspermont area. We just dedicated the church Sunday.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

My prayers are with you Chelsey.May God Bless you and your family.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey
Kind of a bad day today, sodium down, blood pressure down, blood in urine, electrolites messed up, remember good days and bad days and I think that chemo so quick really set her back. (thats just me thinking out loud). Thanks to all

Charlie


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Please Father, comfort and heal Chelsey, in Jesus name, Amen


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Well like another bad day, think fluid getting back in one lung if so, will have to re insert a drain tube. Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Still praying for her.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

Bless her heart, prayers sent..


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

More prayers coming.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Praying often. Debra and I send our support for Chelsey and those caring for her.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Just stne Chelsey a quick note . Hoping and praying for a good weekend for her.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

We pray with a unconditional love, that Chelsey be healed, in your name Jesus, Amen.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Another prayer on its way for Chelsey to soon be healed.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Chelsey found out today she was getting a custom made rod in her favorite colors today from disgusted (this board) and she lit up like a lite bulb. Grinning from ear to ear. Saying just caint wait to be able to go home and go fishing. It made a sick little girl's day today.

Charlie


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

OH that is just fantastic news, that for then she was happy and forgot about everything else. Thanks disgusted, greenie coming your way, and thanks Charlie for your faithfulness to keep us all up to date on Chelsey.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Now THAT'S some very good news! Thank you.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Super news, now lets pray it won't be long before she can be out using that rod!


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning prayers on the way for a good day for Chelsey.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Good Morning. Just curious if we have an update today how our " little friend " is doing today. Praying she has a good day.

Dr. Krol


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I have talked to Charlie and I am going to drive down there to give it to her as soon as I get it. I just can't pass up the opportunity to meet this tough little girl. My 13 year old son has a huuuuge crush on her. I showed him her picture and he NEVER forgets to include her in his prayers. And the fact that she likes to fish makes her even more likeable. IF she skateboards, it might be a match for shore. LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Does this rod have a reel? if not I would like to donate some $$$ if others will to get her a calcutta..................no calais, a nice one. Just a thought if anyone else would help out and get a pay pal to send the $$$ to.

Prayers still for one tough girl.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Does this rod have a reel? if not I would like to donate some $$$ if others will to get her a calcutta..................no calais, a nice one. Just a thought if anyone else would help out and get a pay pal to send the $$$ to.
> 
> Prayers still for one tough girl.


I'd like to help buy her a reel, too. If I can get a PM with a PayPal addy Mr Disgusted, I'd be proud to help Mr Beer fund one.

Lets get 'er a good un, too.

Thanks

Drew


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Disgusted and Charlie hook a brother up let's do this big and get something NICE. The number of people will determine the amount.

WE HAVE 2, now that's 200.00 each keep posting like this and breaking it down and we can get it done

Better than high jacking this thread I'll find Jaw for a stickey


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Disgusted and Charlie hook a brother up let's do this big and get something NICE. The number of people will determine the amount.
> 
> WE HAVE 2, now that's 200.00 each keep posting like this and breaking it down and we can get it done
> 
> Better than high jacking this thread I'll find Jaw for a stickey


Count me in, I say Calcutta all the way. Not a bottom of the line Calcutta get the one with the electronic antibacklash chip the works. If everyone that's posted up here throws in a 20 it won't take long to get the top of the line reel for a top of the line rod that is going to a top of the line young lady!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well guys we already have someone who is gonna provide the reel. We have had others offer to buy one and we appreciate all. But its not really not necessary guys its already a done deal. 

Now the latest on Chelsey last few days have not been good.
Little more fluid in her lung and running 101.9 fever, going to take a sample of the fluid and if its not good (infected) they are going to have to do surgery to remove it. She has blood in her urine and one kidney working at about 15 % and the other about 80%. 
Has a rash, but things will get better. One day at a time. boy that rod sure gave that face a big smile, thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Still in my prayers.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Good Morning. I just sent a quick note to Chelsey . Gosh I sure wish there was more we could do to get her some good days . I'm keeping her in my daily thoughts and prayers.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey
Kind of l a repeat of last post. Little more fever and going to do body scan to try and figure whats going on. Also little more fluid in her lung. Going to check today and see how thick fluid is in the lung and try to drain it. If too thick it will take surgery. Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Keep fighting Chelsey! Keep praying everyone else.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Hang in there Chelsey, we are all pulling and praying for you!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Be with this young one Chelsey, to heal all her diseases and infirmities. Give her your strength to overcome all her weaknesses. Flood her soul with your Holy Spirit to renew her body, soul and spirit. Father, we need a miracle from you for Chelsey. Work your power in her life and do what no earthly physicians can do. Make her whole again. I rebuke every cancer cell in her body and by the power of the blood of Jesus, I command them to wither up and evaporate completely. Let there be no trace of cancer left in this child's body. And let all of her organs, liver, kidneys, lungs, ALL of them function in complete wholeness and harmony.

Let her Mom and Dad find pasture in your safe haven. Speak comfort and peace to them, left them find rest in your arms. Let them rejoice at renewed energy that you bring to Chelsey and to them.

I ask it, Father, in the name of Jesus my Lord. Amen.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Amen, Mrs. B Amen


----------



## Hooked Up X2 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Chelsey has a new support base!*

I told my 11 year old daughter about the Campbell family tonight and it made her very sad. She knows Chelsey's dad, Bubba, and participated in the fundraiser but did not know how things had progressed until tonight. When we got home, she read the whole thread and immediately went into action. First, she made herself a TTMB profile so she could participate in the discussion then she copied the article about Chelsey that is linked in this thread and emailed it with a note asking for prayers and support for Chelsey to all her internet friends and ended the email with "I think me and her (Chelsey) might become good friends"! She also sent Chelsey a message at the hospital and says she will be doing so daily. Lots more prayers and thoughts to Chelsey and her family tonight from the Nichols house! With this little girl fired up, Chelsey is sure to get well!

Cassaundra


----------



## Hooked Up X2 (Dec 13, 2005)

dixie lee : chelsey is my hero and im praying for her


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey 
They have moved her to a new room its room 719 and its called the Progressive Care Unit, PCU. She is about the same as the past few days. Thanks all.

Charlie


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

i wrote to chelsey today i hope she is getting better. lotz of love, dixie lee


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm just bringing this forward once more since Chelsey's room number has been changed.


-JAW- said:


> Once more, here is the site to go to to send a message to Chelsey. Her present mailing address is:
> 
> Chelsey Campbell C/O Texas Childrens Hospital 6622 Fannin, Houston, Texas 77030 room 719 (PCU).
> 
> ...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Chelsey Needs Letters*

I wrote to Chelsey today and I want to thank JAW for the information.

I'm praying for she and her family and with God's help, she'll make it!!!

This is a great bunch of people for sure here on 2cool!!!


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*pray!*

i write to chelsey evryday now. just hearing all this encouragement from all the nice people will make her ride a whole lot better. pray for chelsey!
lotz of love, dixie lee:clover: :butterfly


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Just a note. Chelsey is now back on the 9th floor but in room 925. Believe she is doing a little better. Thanks to all. They were going to have an Easter egg hunt on the 9th. floor and she wanted to be there. The Nurses made it happen but _Im sure with the Doctors permission._
Charlie


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Just a note. Chelsey is now back on the 9th floor but in room 925. Believe she is doing a little better. Thanks to all. They were going to have an Easter egg hunt on the 9th. floor and she wanted to be there. The Nurses made it happen but _Im sure with the Doctors permission._
> Charlie


I hope the card people know that, 'cause I just sent her Easter greetings to the 7th floor!  Hope she gets the lucky chocolate egg!

:rybka:


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*easter hunt*

i hope the easte hunt made her feel better! tee hee
pray for chelsey

lotz of love, dixie


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I hope she found the most eggs, but most of all I hope she had some fun. More prayers will be sent for her and I hope she continues to improve.

Derek


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Chelsey did well today helping hide about 175 eggs for the younger folks. As sick as she is she is still certainly a caring person. It was a good day. 

Charlie


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

That's great! She has more heart and determination than I could even think about having.... keep believing Chelsey!!! You've got our support!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

That's 2cool Charlie! Thanks for that report.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

*That's Great!*



CHARLIE said:


> Chelsey did well today helping hide about 175 eggs for the younger folks. As sick as she is she is still certainly a caring person. It was a good day.
> 
> Charlie


 I should have known that a wonderful young lady like Chelsey would be "hiding" rather than "hunting'.

I still hope she got a *BIG* chocolate egg or bunny, and a whole bunch of peeps!

God Bless You, Chelsey. You're about as good as they come!

:rybka:

*ps: Mont, we need emoticons for :rose: and :kiss:*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

AWESOME! Chelsey, you are a doll, and you give so much to others. Hang in there!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*Charlie*

I know Chelsey gets our letters at the hospital. Is there a way she gets to look at 2cool on the computer?


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks so much for the update - Chelsea stays on my mind and the updates are really nice.

Please pass on to her that her strength and unselfishness is truly an inspiration.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey
Well two good days in a row. Actually got in the tub, not in a shower chair. Went shopping in the gift shop. Went outside and circled the hospital in the sun. No improvement in her kidney function yet, and no fever and less pain. How about that !! thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I check this thread daily hoping to see some good news. As you well know we are all sitting on pins and needles waiting for the word that Chelsey is coming home. Chelsey is an exceptional young lady and we pray that she will soon be healthy and happy again.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Get well soon Chelsey


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praise the Lord for these positive updates.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I sent a quick message to Chelsey this morning. Was so glad to hear she had a couple good days.Certainly well deserved. Thanks for the update. Keeping Chelsey in my daily prayers.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Charlie,

I have the BillyStix rod that Disgusted purchased for Chelsey. I will be coming to Houston this weekend and would like to get it to you if possible.

I sent you a PM with my cell #


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Latest on Chelsey
> Well two good days in a row. Actually got in the tub, not in a shower chair. Went shopping in the gift shop. Went outside and circled the hospital in the sun. No improvement in her kidney function yet, and no fever and less pain. How about that !! thanks again to all.
> 
> Charlie


yay! so she ios getting better right? i knew our prayers would work

pray for chelsey!
lotz of love, dixie lee


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Latest on Chelsey
> Well two good days in a row. Actually got in the tub, not in a shower chair. Went shopping in the gift shop. Went outside and circled the hospital in the sun. No improvement in her kidney function yet, and no fever and less pain. How about that !! thanks again to all.
> 
> Charlie


That's the best news I have heard in a long time! It shows the power of prayers, so come on folks lets keep them prayers to the Big Guy rolling in, let's don't let up just yet. I will continue morning and night!


----------



## redheadhunter2004 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am thankful that chelsey is getting better. My Grandmother went through a sickness, not to long ago. She spent 2 months in ICU, had a ventalater, the tubes to release the fluid in her lungs. Well she was well enough to be transfered to a LTAC. Witch was one of the ones I take care of. So I got to see her heal better every day. The second day she was there she was off the vent. and sitting in a chair. It was great to see her sitting. Not much longer they put the cap over the treak, so she could talk, I know how it feels to not compleatly understand them. Well long story short 3wks later she got to go home. For a month I let her rest, and for my birthday she came to my house, and got out of the car and walked to the door all by herself, with out the walker and everything. God does TRULY make miricles happen. Have faith. She will be better really soon.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

Great News!!! Just sent her a note from me & the Greatwhite4591......still believing!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on chelsey

Talked to Bubba this evening( her dad) and he said Chelsey did some walking today. they removed a tube that was permanently placed in her chest for various drugs because somehow it had become infected and to him that has cured a lots of problems. No fever or pain.

Charlie


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Good news again! We'll keep praying!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Super, the prayers will continue until she is out fishing!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

More good days


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Saturday is going to be a great day for her! A new Billystix and a new reel!
Charlie do they have a pond near there?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

disgusted said:


> Saturday is going to be a great day for her! A new Billystix and a new reel!
> Charlie do they have a pond near there?


I've forgotten. What kind of reel is going on the rod, and who contributed it? ~ I've got a pile of "greenies" stacking up!

:rybka:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Disgusted yes I have a pond near (west bay) . I think since the guides on the rod are gold Im gonna get her a maybe a penn spinning reel since they are gold and the rod is a spinning rod. Caint rush her now folks she has to get a lot of strength back. She is not there yet. Im trying to get her on this site, dont be surprised if she shows up. Her dad says that they are trying to get her home next week for a short visit. We have to see how things go.

Disgusted--- no they do not have a pond near their house I musunderstood.

Charlie


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Sounds like that is going to be a beautiful combo for a beautiful girl. Been wondering if she was able to check the site, thanks


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Ok 2coolers. Here is what I am thinking. Lets get Chelsey the best. we got her the best rod. so lets get her a gold Van Staal reel to go on it. Here is the specs and the price. I will put up 50. You guys said you wanted to get her the best, so put your money where your mouth is. I talked to Charlie and he is willing to put in. This is from Meltons I dont know if we can find one cheaper, but I am open to ideas.

Model VS100G Line Cap.-Yds. 225/10lb Gear Ratio 4.75:1 Gold
*Price Reduction! - Save $60*$569.99



CHARLIE said:


> Disgusted yes I have a pond near (west bay) . I think since the guides on the rod are gold Im gonna get her a maybe a penn spinning reel since they are gold and the rod is a spinning rod. Caint rush her now folks she has to get a lot of strength back. She is not there yet. Im trying to get her on this site, dont be surprised if she shows up. Her dad says that they are trying to get her home next week for a short visit. We have to see how things go.
> 
> Disgusted--- no they do not have a pond near their house I musunderstood.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

disgusted said:


> Ok 2coolers. Here is what I am thinking. Lets get Chelsey the best. we got her the best rod. so lets get her a gold Van Staal reel to go on it. Here is the specs and the price. I will put up 50. You guys said you wanted to get her the best, so put your money where your mouth is. I talked to Charlie and he is willing to put in. This is from Meltons I dont know if we can find one cheaper, but I am open to ideas.
> 
> Model VS100G Line Cap.-Yds. 225/10lb Gear Ratio 4.75:1 Gold
> *Price Reduction! - Save $60*$569.99


Ok........I'm in for $50. Lets go guys we need a few more!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

disgusted said:


> Ok 2coolers. Here is what I am thinking. Lets get Chelsey the best. we got her the best rod. so lets get her a gold Van Staal reel to go on it. Here is the specs and the price. I will put up 50. You guys said you wanted to get her the best, so put your money where your mouth is. I talked to Charlie and he is willing to put in. This is from Meltons I dont know if we can find one cheaper, but I am open to ideas.
> 
> Model VS100G Line Cap.-Yds. 225/10lb Gear Ratio 4.75:1 Gold
> *Price Reduction! - Save $60*$569.99


I fish with the little Van Staal and love it (and it is American made), but the manual pick-up (no bail) takes quite a bit of finger education to get used to. ~ I do believe that I read somewhere that they were designing a new reel with a bail.

:rybka:

PS: Charlie, what room is Chelsey in now? Is she on the 9th or 7th floor?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Set up a pay pal I'm in. Send me a pm.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

JAW

on the ninth floor room 925

Charlie


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Boy, I am so happy to hear some good news about Chelsey. I'm sure her family is excited also. Keeping her in my daily prayers.

Please put my name on the list for a donation. Please PM an address to sendit.

Thanks and all the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

the penn 4600L or 5600L are also great little reels that are easy to use. and $149 on charkbait. Prolly available at academy too. I am guessing this was the reel charlie was origionally talking about.


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

I throw some money toward the cause, who do we send it too on paypal, or where can I send a check.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Charlie if you do not have a paypal account, I do. I can send the money with pat if you can find the reel in H-town. Or I can order it and have it shipped to your home. Let me know. And give us an update!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Thanks*



disgusted said:


> Charlie if you do not have a paypal account, I do. I can send the money with pat if you can find the reel in H-town. Or I can order it and have it shipped to your home. Let me know. And give us an update!


Let us know and see if Jaw can set up a new sticky for this.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

-JAW- said:


> ..........*but the manual pick-up (no bail) takes quite a bit of finger education to get used to*....


I agree and I think we should find a reel that is more beginner/novice friendly.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I talked to Chris at Islander tackle and he doesent handle the Van Staal its made by Zebco. He does handle the Shimano Stella and Sustain which he says are great trout sized reels and a little cheaper. They are availabe around town too. I was just going to buy the little penn myself but the Van Staal is a little out of my range. I have no idea how to do the money thing. That could get to be a little confusing. I have no paypal acct, really dont know what that is.

Charlie


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

stella and sustain is great too, I am in for it also. Will he work something with a stella? That is top notch for spinners and easier on the fingers. Let me know where to send a donation.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I have talked to a few people and the Van staal might be a little to complicated for her. Let me do some checking and see what I come up with. I will start a new thread and try to get a mod to make it a sticky.



CHARLIE said:


> I talked to Chris at Islander tackle and he doesent handle the Van Staal its made by Zebco. He does handle the Shimano Stella and Sustain which he says are great trout sized reels and a little cheaper. They are availabe around town too. I was just going to buy the little penn myself but the Van Staal is a little out of my range. I have no idea how to do the money thing. That could get to be a little confusing. I have no paypal acct, really dont know what that is.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Hello from Chelsey*

I want to thank all of you for your prayers and support. I was reading all your cards that we get to her, but now she is reading them herself. She has woke up this morning in a great mood. So we are fixing to go do her therapy. Again thanks so much for all your prayers and inspirational messages.

I have set Chelsey up and as soon as I can get her on here I will. I also wanted to let you know that she does have a "carepage" set up. You can go to carepages.com and then create a login, once you login go to visit carepage and type in Chelseycc. This will take you to her page. We have some pictures posted and her updates daily. God Bless you all! Thanks Charlie if it wasnt for you Chelsey would not have all these new friends.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

ChelseyC said:


> I want to thank all of you for your prayers and support. I was reading all your cards that we get to her, but now she is reading them herself. She has woke up this morning in a great mood. So we are fixing to go do her therapy. Again thanks so much for all your prayers and inspirational messages.
> 
> I have set Chelsey up and as soon as I can get her on here I will. I also wanted to let you know that she does have a "carepage" set up. You can go to carepages.com and then create a login, once you login go to visit carepage and type in Chelseycc. This will take you to her page. We have some pictures posted and her updates daily. God Bless you all! Thanks Charlie if it wasn't for you Chelsey would not have all these new friends.


 This is all wonderful news! I am so glad that Chelsey is feeling stronger!

If you need a new thread stuck I will be glad to do it. (I do know how to do that!) ~ I am glad that everyone agrees that the Van Staal is a little much for a young angler. Some of the other reels mentioned will do very nicely. I too will contribute, but I don't do PayPal, so I will need a snail-mail address for a check. (By the way, are you sure Van Staal is owned by Zebco? It used to be a family business when I bought mine.)

Here is the clickable address for *CarePage*

and once you have registered here: *CarePage New Members*

enter this in the CarePage name box: *Chelseycc*


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

im glad she got all of our cards and messages!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

This is so good to hear! Can't wait to see her on TTMB!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

JAW

Well Chris at Islander tackle told me that it was owned by Zebco I have no clue. Being the humble fisherman that I am I had never heard of that reel.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

> JAW
> 
> Well Chris at Islander tackle told me that it was owned by Zebco I have no clue. Being the humble fisherman that I am I had never heard of that reel.
> 
> Charlie


Maybe it is now? It used to be in Conneticut (I think), but it is now in Tulsa, OK and is listed as a "W.C. Bradley" company. Van Staal is famous for high quality and is best known for their fly reels. Here is their website:
*Van Staal*​
I just finished reading Chelsey's CarePage website; quite an amazing story!
I posted another dog joke on her message board. ~ I hope she has a good sense of humor!

:rybka:


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

She sure seems like a cool little girl. My prayers are sent to her and her family. I can't imagine going throught that with one of my daughters. God Bless.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey
Going to put a new "mainline" back in tomorrow, the permanent line they use to induce drugs , Chemo, fluids etc. She started to run a little fever last nite. We are going to take Myles, her dog to see her today. She is excited about that. Thanks to all.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok folks took Myles the dog to see Chelsey today. they havent seen each other in over 2 months. Chelsey went downstairs outside in her wheelchair (for a few minutes) and when they saw each other it brought a tear to this old man's eyes. That dog, when he saw Chelsey he ran to her. A fantastic renunion. Heres some pictures. The guy in one of the pictures with her is Jason. He has kept the dog (Myles) for about a month also been training the dog and careing for him since the family has not been at home very much. Anyone needing a dog trained I have his number. Here are some pictures from today. Also one with chelsey and her sister Tori.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

whew, charlie! what that strong, brave girl has been through.....thank you so much for the pictures. i see she had her crocks on, got mine on too right now LOL. i pray for her every day, and i hope one of these days to have to honor of putting her on a HUGE FLATTIE! got the perfect bank spot for her if she isnt able to go out in the boat. 

thanks again for the picts,
BLESS YOU ALL,
trudy


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

It's great to see that smile on her face! Thanks Charlie.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you Charlie, those pictures made my Day!



:rybka:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Best report ever, Thanks!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow Charlie, great update. Love that big smile. Prayers continuing for Chelsea. Looks like Myles is as glad to see her as much as she is glad to see Myles. Great photos


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praise The Lord, He Gets All The Glory


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Charlie,
Thank you for keeping us updated about Chelsey. I'm sure everybody following the progress of Chelsey feels the same about your efforts.
I sent Chelsey a note on her website and told her I believe a good hug from a good old dog just makes things seem a lot better. I know I have three and they are a joy to have arround, so I can imagine yesterday's reunion must have been pretty special. If the smile on Chelsey's face doesn't tell it all it can't be put into words.
I so glad she is doing better and I'm about to laugh out loud I so happy she got to see her dog yesterday. I'm praying things continue to get better for her.
Thank you again Charlie for your reports and pictures.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the Pics Charlie. She looks a whole lot better than she did a month ago. Praying that the progress continues.


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*wow*



CHARLIE said:


> Ok folks took Myles the dog to see Chelsey today. they havent seen each other in over 2 months. Chelsey went downstairs outside in her wheelchair (for a few minutes) and when they saw each other it brought a tear to this old man's eyes. That dog, when he saw Chelsey he ran to her. A fantastic renunion. Heres some pictures. The guy in one of the pictures with her is Jason. He has kept the dog (Myles) for about a month also been training the dog and careing for him since the family has not been at home very much. Anyone needing a dog trained I have his number. Here are some pictures from today. Also one with chelsey and her sister Tori.


 she is still really pretty! and she looks alot better!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

She may get to come home today. (4-25) Keep your fingers crossed.

Charlie


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

gottem crossed.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Wow!*

Praise God, that's incredible! Dixie Lee's gonna be soooooo excited about that. She's really taken this on. Gotta love these little girls! Guy


CHARLIE said:


> Latest on Chelsey
> 
> She may get to come home today. (4-25) Keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I have praises "Going Up" Thank you Lord. We believe in Miracles. Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Got em Crossed...

Is she coming home for good or just for a few days?


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I'm keeping mine crossed for her... I hope she gets to go home.

Prayer said.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

May the lord watch over have and bring her home safe.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

She is on the way home at this time. Hope she gets to stay a while.

Charlie


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

That is great news!



Charlie,

when would be a good time to get the BillyStix rod and Van Staal reel to her?
Disgusted is ordering the reel this week and I have the BillyStix he bought for her.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

that's the best post I have read in some time, Charlie!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well she is home.

Everything is in turmoil at this time so let everything get sorted out and check her schedule regarding her radiation and chemo treatments. Lets just " 2 cool it" for a few days and then we can get things going. We will keep all posted. Again thanks to all, I really believe all the prayers are being answered.

Charlie


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Chelsey is HOME!!! Dear Lord let this be just the beginning of her miracle, amen


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I have been reading this post everyday. almost ever time it brings a tear to my eye. We love to hunt and fish. and beleive in one god jesus christ and come together to pray for one awesome girl. Praise god that she is home and keep on getting better chelsey.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

*The latest from Chelsey's CarePage*

:dance: :bounce: :dance:​


> *April 25, 2006 at 10:03 PM CDT *
> 
> I'm happy to report that Sandy and Chels are home after 65 days at TCH. As we arrived at home she found yellow ribbons tied to the trees and porch along with about 35 well wishers. As the evening progressed more of her school mates showed up to congratulate her for coming home. Thanks to Maw Maw Pam for the food and festivities at the house and for all of you who showed your support today and for those of you that will visit her in the coming days. Her first wish was to attend the "prayer at the pole" event at the high school tomorrow morning in her honor. When you drop to your knees tonight, thank God for making this possible and ask him to allow her to stay home for a while. A special thanks to family, friends, Santa Fe High School, 2 cool fishing group, our cheer leading squads, and to the hundreds of other people that have made Chelsey's battle a valiant one. Myles wanted to send out a special thanks to Jason for his hospitality and training ! We love all of you and ask that you please continue your support for Chels.


_*Chelsey Campbell's CarePage*_​
:rybka:


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to the prayer warriors! And to all that have supported this darling! Great news from her care page!


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok, if I can see through my blurry eyes to type this after reading the news..... that is SO WONDERFUL!!! Keep Believing Chelsey!!! You've got a ton of prayers coming your way... That Myles sure is lucky to have you!!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think this will add big time to the treatment. Praying she gets well.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Glory To God. He Works.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Modern Medicine, Prayer, and Love. That's three powerful things that can just about defeat anything. Chelsey seems to have a strong handle on all three. A prayer of thanks she has made it home safe. Another prayer that she continue improving.

Dr. Krol


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

That is just the best news I could have read! It is wonderful that she is home and her life can start to get a little more normal. I'll keep the prayers for her coming and I hope everyone else does the same.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

What an awesome God you are. It's a wonderful treat to hear that Chelsey has recovered enough to go home. Thank you for answering our prayers on Chelsey's behalf and on the behalf of her family. This is a fantastic family reunion.

I ask that you continue to increase Chelsey's health and strength as days go by. Continue to heal her. As she goes for chemo treatments, I ask that you not allow her to become sick. Make her body strong enough to endure the treatments with no side effects.

Lord, bless Chelsey's family as they have this precious time together. Help all of us realize that the most valuable thing on this earth is our loved ones. No amount of money, or success, or material things can replace our loved ones. They are our treasure - and we are your treasure. Give us a heart that loves you in return.

In the most wonderful name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Amen.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Chelsey is still at home after a little fever and back to the clinic for a while. Brenda (my wife) is to be in Houston tomorrow to pick up Chelseys rod from Pat Patterson. I have the reel so I will get it all together and get it to her ASAP. I have a card for her too. 
The reel looks like something out of star wars. Really something.

Charlie


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't forget to take some pics when you give it to her.


CHARLIE said:


> Chelsey is still at home after a little fever and back to the clinic for a while. Brenda (my wife) is to be in Houston tomorrow to pick up Chelseys rod from Pat Patterson. I have the reel so I will get it all together and get it to her ASAP. I have a card for her too.
> The reel looks like something out of star wars. Really something.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Chelsey,

I know you will enjoy the new rod and Van Staal reel. I had one of those star wars 
reels . Best I have ever fished with. Debra and I are still praying for you and your 
speedy recovery and will continue.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lates on Chelsey
Brenda got home with the new rod. I have not taken it to her yet. She is feeling kinda puney today. think she wore her self out. She went to school at about 6:30 to visit and stayed till about ten. Starts radiation tomorrow. I am going to try and get her equuipment over to her tomorrow afternoon and will take pictures.Speaking of pictures a picture was found with her fishing with "Mr Charlie" when she was about 3. Here it is.

Charlie


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

PawPaw, You're the best!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, Lord God,

Be with Chelsey in a special way tomorrow when she goes for her treatment. Put a hedge of protection around her to protect her from feeling sick from the treatment. Let your Holy Spirit shield her, guard her from the destructive results of the treatment. Let the treatment attack the cancer, but don't let it attack Chelsey. I ask that you would pour out your healing power on Chelsey, remove all cancer cells from her body, and restore complete health to her.

In the precious name of Jesus my Lord I pray. Amen.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Took the rod and reel to Chelsey this evening.

She was in bed and not feeling well but she got up and made it to the dining room table to check out the equipment. She was a very happy little girl. We took some pictures. Wish we could have made it outside and let her have fun with her rod and reel but it wasnt in the cards. Here parents and little sister are all so thankful to all of you 2 coolers out there. I wouild not be surprised to see them on 2 cool again before not too long.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Thank you Charlie! The only thing that could make those pictures better would be if Chelsey was wearing a BillyStiX (hint, hint) hat and shirt!

Billy, I know you do so much for all of us. Tell me how much it will cost to send a shirt and cap to Chelsey and her sister Tori and I will send you the money.



:rybka:


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That is just 2 cool.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

*Look at the smile!*

Just look at that smile :biggrin: , even not feeling that well.... Go Chelsey, "We Believe".......Good luck on your radiation treatments... You are in our thoughts and prayers! Charlie, thanks for keeping us updated on everything....love the pictures and especially of the one you posted yesterday at 3 years old....


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Charlie,

Thank you so much for those photos! That really brightened my spirits.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

2cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

What a happy girl! Before too long she will be using that pole to catch some fish. Be sure to invite me to the fish fry!!! God Bless You Chelsey!!!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Those pictures sure made my day! I will feel great the rest of the day just because of them. I will also pray that in won't be too long before Chelsey is out on the water with that rod and reel catching the big ones!


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Prayers for Chelsey:*

Lord as surly as the sun rises we know that your healing powers are at work with Chelsey. Lord we pray that the physicians you have trusted with her care continue to make progress and that you continue to give Chelsey the strength and spirit she needs to be healed. Lord return this young lady to health and happiness as only you can. Amen
_Acts 4:30 _​​_while thy stretchest forth thy hand to heal__; and that signs and wonders_​_ may be done through the name of thy holy Servant Jesus._ ​


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Chelsey wanted me to thank all of you for the rod and reel. As you can see from the pictures that made her day. And to tell you the truth it made her evening. She was not feeling too well and the nurse had to reinsert a needle in her leg for her shots and things just werent too pleasant but she was so excited about her rod and reel she didnt seem to mind the nurse visit so much. Plus the nurse likes to fish too so after Charlie left they continued to talk fishing and do her visit. Thanks again to all. May God Bless each of you. 

Sandy


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

-JAW- said:


> Thank you Charlie! The only thing that could make those pictures better would be if Chelsey was wearing a BillyStiX (hint, hint) hat and shirt!
> 
> Billy, I know you do so much for all of us. Tell me how much it will cost to send a shirt and cap to Chelsey and her sister Tori and I will send you the money.
> 
> :rybka:


I'll buy her the hat if someone else will buy her the shirt..........


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Sandy,

Get that girl on here! We can make her day brighter everyday. We are all just a bunch of crazy fisherman that don't know, or want to admit how old we really are. We all like to have fun. what we did for Chelsey was FUN!! I am glad this picked up her spirits. I knew it would. Hang in there girl, get better and we will go potlick all of Charlie's secret fishing holes.











ChelseyC said:


> Chelsey wanted me to thank all of you for the rod and reel. As you can see from the pictures that made her day. And to tell you the truth it made her evening. She was not feeling too well and the nurse had to reinsert a needle in her leg for her shots and things just werent too pleasant but she was so excited about her rod and reel she didnt seem to mind the nurse visit so much. Plus the nurse likes to fish too so after Charlie left they continued to talk fishing and do her visit. Thanks again to all. May God Bless each of you.
> 
> Sandy


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sandy was having trouble getting signed on. Looks like she got that taken care of. Glad to hear from old cuz,(Sandy) somehow we are distant cousins from way back. Thats something she may not want to admit. You can bet Chelsey herself will be on this board soon.

Charlie


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praise The Lord.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Hope she has better days coming soon.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

That was nice. Thanks for putting it all together disgusted and charlie.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Chelsey sure is one strong young lady. And what a beautiful smile she has. It was nice to see the pics of her so happy. Charlie your sure are one stand up guy! Thanks for always keeping us updated on her battles and recovery. The power of prayer is amazing and I truly believe this life story is a prime example of what can happen when we all give thanks and prayers to the almighty.

We will continue to pray for Chelsey and her family.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Man, now that is 2cool. What a set up. Chelsey looks very happy! God Bless all these generous people! And Lord, now we need to see her with some pic's of some fish she has caught. In Jesus name I pray. Amen! Get well young lady!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

She went and had a radiation treatment today. Came home and had two bowls of gumbo and went to bed. Doing good.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*charlie*

*give me the t shirt size for the girls and your addy and its on the way,*
*stix*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Morning Stix

Well Hmmm I have no idea about sizes. She is average kinda slim now. I would say xtra small or small adult size.
My address is 222 Easterly
Tiki Island Tx. 77554
Charlie


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*charlie*

* sorry i do not have one that small.*
* the smallest that i have is med!!*
* stix*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Stix

OK if that is all you have im sure She will love it.

Charlie


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

That is really nice of you. God Bless.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Billy you are a gem.


BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> *charlie*
> 
> *give me the t shirt size for the girls and your addy and its on the way,*
> *stix*


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*charlie*

*i will send you 2 med for both girls and i billystix lid ,*
*coming at you today, hope she likes the t and lid.*
*stix*

* ps this is the back.*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

She's gonnna love em.

Charlie


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

*Counsler*

MY wife and I just put 2+2 together and realized that she(my wife) is one of her counslers at school and want to wish y'all the best and send prayers. She has been talking about this wonderrful kid at school that's has been battling cancer and the admiration that she has for your family, and how a community has rallied around you all. I just connected the name with who she was talking about and 2cool. What a great community and message board.

The Best,

Dale


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Latest on Chelsey
> 
> She went and had a radiation treatment today. Came home and had two bowls of gumbo and went to bed. Doing good.


I just read this post from yesterday, Charlie. Praise God that Chelsey is doing well. I've been asking God not to let Chelsey get sick when she has a treatment. Thank you, Lord Jesus!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Had another radiation treatment today and all went well. There is a ranch west of San Antonio every year invites five families from Texas Childrens Hospital for a weekend. They have fishing, horses etc. Chelsey and her family are going on the 19th. of this month. They were supposed to fly but because of her oxygen they have to drive. She (Chelsey) was upset because she could not take her new fishing pole on the plane so now is very happy that she can take her new pole because she is going to go in a car. Again thanks to all.

Charlie


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

You have a pm, Charlie.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

charley
mailed the billystix t shirts and lid on thur.
you should get them on sat.
stix


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

BillyStiX, you are such a good guy! ~ I am prouder to have a rod made by you the man, than I am to own one of the best made rods (and prettiest) in the world!

Charlie, I have been following Chelsey's progress for some time now, and the more I read the more I feel that I don't know the whole story.

Is there anywhere I can go to get a fuller (historic) picture of her family and friends.

:rybka:


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*THANKS JAW*
* I ENJOY BEING ABLE TO DO SMALL THINGS TO GET A LITTLE UPLIFT FOR FOLKS, A SMILE IS A TREASURE TO BEHOLD.*
*STIX*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Latest on Chelsey
> 
> Had another radiation treatment today and all went well. There is a ranch west of San Antonio every year invites five families from Texas Childrens Hospital for a weekend. They have fishing, horses etc. Chelsey and her family are going on the 19th. of this month. They were supposed to fly but because of her oxygen they have to drive. She (Chelsey) was upset because she could not take her new fishing pole on the plane so now is very happy that she can take her new pole because she is going to go in a car. Again thanks to all.
> 
> Charlie


Thank you for that encouraging report, Charlie.

What a delight that Chelsey is invited for that fun weekend, and can take her new rod and reel along to fish with.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

That's really great news that they all get to go have some fun! Hoping they have a wonderful time...sending prayers from our family... thanks again Charlie for the report and also to Stix for all his generosity!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Went to a school program last night and saw lots of her friends. Maybe overdid it as she is not feeling well today, sick and throwing up. She got her Billystix T shirts and hat today was real proud but couldnt get ut of bed. There will be pictures of the shirts and hats with her later. Thanks all

Charlie


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

It's good to hear she is getting out. Still praying.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Chelsey has come such a long way. We are all so glad. She has a long recovery ahead and the prayers will keep coming! I guess alot of us feel that we know her and she's family....looking forward to the day she does not have to endure all this ..... but we are so grateful for the progress she has shown so far. God Bless


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Glad to hear she got out for a while, but she still has a ways to go. We will keep the prayers rolling and it won't be too long before shes wearing that hat and shirt while using that rod and reel!


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Dropped a little note of encouragement to Chelsey . I sure hate it she is not feeling well
but radiation treetments from what i read and hear are tough. 

I too, am glad to hear she had an outing this weekend . It is a long process so she may have to go slow but hey she is up and out so that is great news.

Keeping Chelsey and her family in my prayers.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Chelsey and Tori wanted me to thank ya'll for their shirts and hat. They loved them. As soon as I can get Chelsey up again I will Take pictures of them with their shirts on. Right now when she is up she is so nauseated she cant do anything. We spent all day in the clinic today to try and get some relief for her. They have added two new nausea meds so hopefully this will help..Thanks so much.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Cuz

Was just about to post the latest on Chel but I see you took care of it. Thanks

Cuz
Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Bless, heal and prosper Chelsey and her entire family. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I pray that Chelsey will find each new day better than the last!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Well today they put Chelsey back in the Hospital. She has been very sick and throwing up for about 5 days. Seems that the Doctors want to make sure and not let her electrolytes get messed up or out of balance. Lets hope this is just a few day ordeal. Through all this this brave 15 year old keeps that positive attitude. I think we all could learn from this girl.

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Please wrap Chelsey in your loving arms and surround her with your Holy Spirit. Be her shield and her refuge. Remove all cancer cells so that her treatments can cease and her health can return. The Bible says that your Words are life and health to all who find them. Let Chelsey's family and friends read your Words to her so that she can find them and know the life and health that only Jesus can give.

I ask this in the precious name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Please folks don't forget her carepage site...*

http://www.carepages.com/ServeCarePage?cpn=ChelseyCC&uniq=187453&extrefid=tlcupdate

Lord bless her and her family they are in our prayers.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Well, I sent another note to Chelsey this morning .I sure wish there was more to do for her ,but having her in the hands of the doctors and wrapped in the loving arms of the Lord is about as much as we can ask for. 

Keeping the prayers going.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Harvey (Aug 16, 2005)

I am thinking about you also, Chelsey. Friends don't let friends feel lonly!! I have been breathing thru a Trach tube for four years now but an healthy, thank god!! Keep a smile on your face and love in your heart. That is the best medicine you can have.
Harvey


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Chelsey you are definitely in my prayers. I survived a very serious cancer in 1990 with God's help and lots of prayer and support from family, and friends. I would certainly like to send Chelsey a note of support if anyone here knows how I can go about it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey
They are trying to help her stop throwing up. Going to change or add another medication that may help and also maybe give her an appetite. She had lost 13 pounds at home and she has gained about 3 pounds back.They are doing radiation on her whole stomach and this will go on for another week. After that it will be smaller spots. Hopefully she wont be as sick. Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## flathooked (Jun 12, 2005)

Prayers Continue!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Keep fighting Chelsey. I'll keep praying.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll continue with my prayers. Hang in there Chelsey you can do beat this thing!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Look Up Some Post From Jaw*



JDS said:


> Chelsey you are definitely in my prayers. I survived a very serious cancer in 1990 with God's help and lots of prayer and support from family, and friends. I would certainly like to send Chelsey a note of support if anyone here knows how I can go about it.


He has the link to the hospital. That is one tough girl, makes me feel weak in my minor set backs that I have. More good days for her soon.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

*To Send A Note To Chelsey*



JDS said:


> Chelsey you are definitely in my prayers. I survived a very serious cancer in 1990 with God's help and lots of prayer and support from family, and friends. I would certainly like to send Chelsey a note of support if anyone here knows how I can go about it.


 The easiest way to send a message to Chelsey Campbell is to go to the "Care Page" home page and register by clicking the "Visit a CarePage" box. Then, after registering, when you get to the "Visit a CarePage" page enter her name. Click here to go to the "Welcome" page:

*CarePage Registration*​
You can also send an e-mail (limited to 800 characters and spaces) to her _*while*_ she is still in the hospital by going here:

*Send a Message*​


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Lord Lord!*

Please hear my prayer for this young girl named Chelsey. She is undergoing treatment for a disease you can completely stop. She has been getting sick form these treatments and it is something she should not have to go through.

We here are all praying to You that You intercede and cure her of this ailment. Please Father cure this young girl so that she may be whole and in good health. Amen.


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

Prayers Sent For You Jay


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*chelsey*

i have been sending chelsey letters everyday. i think when she overcomes this (*which i know she will*) i believe me and her will become great friends!
i pray for every nihgt and day and just think positive about her getting better!
i know that all of our prayers will go to her ! she is the bravest most confident person i know !

lotz of love dixie lee


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Well its confirmed , she wont get to go the the ranch and fish this weekend. Still real sick. She is real disappointed about having to miss this trip. What a battle this little girl is fighting. Pease keep up the support. again thanks to all.

Charlie


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thats too bad, I know we were all hoping Chelsey would get out there and use that rod and reel. The day will come for that soon though as we know that Chelsey is not going to give up and continue to fight. I pray the good Lord gives her the power to continue this fight and his love will fill her and heal her. There will be many days in the future where she will be in the sun fishing and having fun.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

She is going to get well I have faith that God is holding the hand of this girl.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Well, I sent another message of encouragement to Chelsey this morning. I know she has got to be frustrated having to cancel her scheduled trip. I , like B4B stated above, have all the faith in my Lord that this little girl will come through I just wish she could hit the feeling better stride as soon as possible. 

Chelsey is firmly planted on top of my prayer list as is the rest of her family.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Master,

I come before you to ask for healing and health for Chelsey Campbell. Show mercy, Lord, and pour out your Holy Spirit as a healing balm upon this sick child.

Surround her with your protection against the darts of the evil one, whose only plans are for harm. Instead, flood her with your love that goes beyond our ability to understand. Hold her in your hand, where no disease can separate her from your love.

Let the treatments be effective against these cancerous cells, and let every one of them perish. Lord, prevent the treatments from making Chelsey sick at her stomach. Enable her to eat and digest her meals without throwing up.

Let Chelsey's thoughts be on happy and healthy days in her future. Let her look unto Jesus, the author and finisher of her faith, for her strength during this difficult time. And, Lord God, please bring Chelsey out of this suffering and into strength and health quickly.

I ask for these blessings for Chelsey in the name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I am believing that a miracle healing is going to take place in this young ladies life. Praise the Lord.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Well still about the same was told that her blood pressure is a problem rite now. Number I got was a 70 something over 26. Never heard of pressure that low. It will get better im sure. Thanks to all

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Charlie,

That is very low blood pressure. Have they checked for internal bleeding?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

That BP is low but I made it several days like that and I was green and woozie. Still praying.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Seems to me like some overtime prayers are needed. Chelsey needs everybody to throw in an extra prayer so she doesn't get to far down to keep up the good fight. Boy, that is a strong young lady.

Praying for the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Dear Lord, touch Chelsey today.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Saying prayers for this incredible young lady! and her family!


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*omg chelsey*

chelsey has inspired me to be more confident in things i do!
she truley is a fighter!
if i could put into words how much i look up to her they wouldnt fit on this !
i know she will get better!
plz pray think and believe positive!

lotz of love dixie


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Prayers for Chelsey:*

Lord as the sun rises on this beautiful Sunday morning let Your healing powers pour on Chelsey like rays of sunshine...burning out the ills that beset this young lady. Lord put you healing hands on Chelsey, take away her problems and restore her to health as only you can, our great physician and healer. This we pray in Your Son's name, who came to save us all. Amen 

*Act 4:30*​​* while thy stretchest forth thy hand to heal; and that signs and wonders may be done through the name of thy holy Servant Jesus. *
​


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father,

I pray that you'll repair whatever problem is causing Chelsey's blood pressure to be so low. Wrap her in your tender mercies and restore her to good health. Let her vitality increase and her joy be abundant. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

amen!!! mrs backlasher


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I pray for God to give this young lady the strength to recover from her illness, and for her family


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Agreeing with all prayers, In Jesus name, Amen


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Still sick little girl has lost some more weight but they are trying different medicine. Still must go on with the radiation.

Charlie


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I honestly believe if everybody had the strength, determination, and will this young lady has , the world would be a better place. 

Posted a short message of encouragement on her CarePage this morning. I hope she gets the necessary medication so she can feel better soon.

I'm keeping Chelsey and her family firmly planted in my prayers.

Still praying.

Dr. Krol


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

i always pray for chelsey, her friends, and family for all the hardships they went and are going thru!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

She did keep some soup down yesterday. She has gained a pound back which is good and she is going on with her treatments. What determination. Thanks to all.

Added... her birthday is June 11th and is going to be 16. Please NO GIFTS.!! This is just a note to let yall know she is having a birthday. Hopefully she can be at home and have a party and many more. 



Charlie


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the update. She's tough, and stays in our prayers.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah Greg your so rite. Think some of us "grown ups" could learn from this little girl ? Be safe 

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Praise you, Father, for a positive report on Chelsey. Thank you for hearing our prayers and helping Chelsey keep her food down. Thank you for your mercy. Please continue to bless Chelsey by preventing nausea as she continues with her treatments.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the information and report. I'll be sending another note on her CarePage.

Praying for the best .

Dr. Krol


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

im glad she has made some progress! thats good!
can we send her notes for her b day!


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I just read Chelsey's update on her CarePage...Must have been a rough day yesterday.
This is a strong little lady..

Keeping her on top of the prayer list.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

16 is a special birthday for a young lady...so hypothetically speaking if someone did want to give Chelsey a B.D. gift.....do you have an address that it could be sent to? Curious minds want to know..LOL



CHARLIE said:


> Latest on Chelsey
> 
> She did keep some soup down yesterday. She has gained a pound back which is good and she is going on with her treatments. What determination. Thanks to all.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

She has ongoing vomiting really nothing comes up because she caint eat. Is running fever but she is contiuning the radiation treatments. She is in room 905 at Texas Childrens Hospital 6621 Fannin St. Houston 77030. Still keeping the positive attitude. Thanks to all

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Reach out your hand of mercy and touch this child Chelsey. Heal her pain, heal her nausea. Withdraw her sickness so she can eat and hold down her food and receive nourishment.

Surround her with your Holy Spirit. Speak words of comfort and sustain her spirit. May Jesus be with her, and near her, and in her during every hour.

Lord, I pray that the treatments will be super-effective on the remaining cancer, so that Chelsey's healing will be fast, and the treatments can be stopped.

Lord God, creator of heaven and earth, sustainer of our souls and our lives, please touch Chelsey with your healing power today. Restore the years that the locusts have eaten. Restore full use and function to Chelsey's body and restore joy to her family and to so many who love this dear child.

In the precious name of Jesus, your child, I pray. Amen.


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

i should have some letters frrom my friends in my class sent to her by tommorow for a birthday gift


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Well the little girl is having a very tough time. She has had fever up to 104 and constant vomiting. Doctors decided to stop the radiation until this unknown infection is located. All types of scans and x rays and other test have revealed nothing. Bubba and Sandy (parents) ask for all to remember to pray for her. Times are really tough for Chelsey. Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

Just wanted to put in our prayers for Chels... she needs everyone's support.... My heart goes out to her family.....


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Still praying.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Prayers sent for Chelsey and her family to get thru this bump in the road..


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I just read Charlie's update and the update on Chelsey's CarePage. Folks, this little girl really needs our prayers. She seems to be having an extremely hard time shaking the unknown infection. I hope and pray she can get the extra strength for her second "2Cool Family" to get past this temporary raodblock.

Might need to put in some " Overtime Prayers " I know I am . Praying for better things. 
God bless Chelsey and her family.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, Lord God.

I ask for a miracle on Chelsey's behalf. The doctors are having trouble locating the infection, but you know all things, and nothing is too hard for you.

Father, in the name of Jesus, I'm asking you to touch Chelsey with your healing power. Remove all infections completely, and any cancer cells that remain. Remove all nausea, let her eat and gain nourishment. Return Chelsey's temperature to normal, and return strength to her tired body.

Wrap her in your loving Holy Spirit and speak the name and the power of Jesus to her.

I ask these holy blessings for Chesley in the name and in the blood and in the power of Jesus my Lord. Amen.


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

always praying!

lotz of love-dixie lee


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

She's a very sick little girl. Our prayers are always with her. 

Rick and Mary


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, I'm praying that now that they have stopped the radiation, the infection will be treatable and she will get better, In Jesus name I pray, Amen.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

God Bless you Chelsey.


----------



## redbyfly (Jun 10, 2005)

Lord, please bring peace and eliminate any fear from those around Chelsey. You are the perfect healer and when it appears dark we trust in your absolute love not only for Chelsey but her family and friends. Amen. You guys are a great witness, thanks.


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

*Unity Prayer List*

I don't know if this has been pursued by others...one more will surely not be rejected. That said, I forwarded this thread to Unity so that Chelsey can be added to their prayer list.

For those of you who are unaware of the Unity Prayer Service please go to their web site and become acquainted with what they offer. God knows that they have helped me and my wife in troubled times and I call on them frequently. God's love has no boundry and the power of prayer from all of us is indeed powerful.

J L Dunn


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Well her fever has been up to 104.8 today and still throwing up or trying to. Its tough. Thanks to all

Charlie


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Debra and I are still praying from the Hill Country for Chelsey. Thanks Charlie


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Mercy, Lord! Please shower your mercy on Chelsey, relieve her fever and heal the infection. If that is not within your will, please show her doctors where the infection is and how they can heal it. In the name of Jesus I ask that it be done quickly to relieve her suffering and her family's agony and frustration and feeling of helplessness. Amen.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Laest on Chelsey

Past few days had one day (dont remember which one) kinda better. Latest she still running fever and throwing up. Platelets are low even after blood transfusions. Caint keep the blood count up. Its tough going. Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Prayers for Chelsey:*

Lord we come to you this morning in prayer for young Chelsey. Lord we petition You to extend your healing powers through her doctors hands, searching out and healing her ailments. Lord give Chelsey the strength she needs to fight throughout this time and the knowledge that You are there with her. Lord extend that knowledge also to all her family and friends that care so much for her. Lord these things we come to You knowing that all things are possible when we come humbly to you in prayer. Amen


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

I went on Chelsey's care pages, seems things are really going tough on Chelsey and her mom seems very frustrated right now. She is asking for continued prayers! Please lets all not forget with everything going on right now to keep them up there on the prayer list


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Well nothing has changed same high fever and vomiting. Hospital still doesent have any idea whats causing the fever or throwing up. Thanks to all.

Charlie


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I just checked on Chelsey's CarePage for her latest update and she is still fighting with high fever and nausea. I can't imagine how tired she and her family are of fighting and not making much progress with this unfound infection. I'm praying as hard as I can that the Dr.'s can find a cause for the infection and be able to treat it soon. My goodness she is a strong little lady and her family seeem just as strong and determined as she is. I am keeping them all in my thoughts and prayers.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father,

Open our eyes that we may see the light of Jesus in Chelsey's situation. Open the eyes of her doctors and caregivers and shine the light of knowledge and understanding on them to discover what is causing her nausea and high fever. Be cool comfort to Chelsey today. Lighten her load and help her keep her food down.

In the name, and in the power, and in the blood of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

The last check the tumors had dissapeared or shrunk drastically. But this fever and nausea. I believe Chelsey is close to turning the corner. PLEASE, pray, plead, promise now harder that you have ever done, and all day long, until the prayers are answered. 

Heavenly Father, take all the prayers that have been prayed for Chelsey collectively since the beginning and combine all that spiritual energy into one great big giant prayer for Chelsey Campbel's complete healing. Combine our faith, our belief, and our hopes into one and let your will be done. We are asking for a miracle here. We are desperate to praise and glorify your name for this victory over the natural world. IN JESUS name, Amen


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

UPDATE from her mom

Chelsey had 104 around 4:00 p.m. and by 6:00 p.m. she had 104.9.. I was corrected by the intern when I said 105 lol. Finally by 8:30 p.m. we had her down to 101. She was up eating ice the rest of the night unti she got cooled down. Today has been better she has not thrown up and fever was 101.2 at 8:30 a.m. and no more today so far. The docs came in today and we wont here from Dallas about her platelets until tomorrow, they did make it up to 20 today.. And they are also now questioning whether she had the flu or not. She has slept most of the day which was needed. Thanks for your continued Prayers.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Well I saw the same update on Chelsey's CarePage as posted above by Bogey999 and I guess we can say thanks for somewhat of a day of lower fever and rest. I had Chelsey on my mind driving to work this morning and was relieved to read she got to rest with minimal discomfort yesterday. I am praying that today will bring just as good a day as yesterday with some additional improvement.

Praying that the good Lord will place his arms of healing and grace on this young lady and family for continued improvement and ultimate cure. Amen.

Dr. Krol


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Prayers sent as always.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, I pray that Chelsey has "turned the corner" on this episode. She needs rest and nourishment. Lord, provide every need for Chelsey's healthcare, and supply every desire of her heart. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

According to information posted here and on Chelsey's CarePage , Sunday, 11 June 2006 is Chelsey's 16th Birthday. Let's all say special prayers that she continues to improve so she can enjoy her upcoming special day.

Our most gracious Heavenly Father we thank you for the many blessings of life you have bestowed on us and the many blessings we have received from you. We come to you to ask for acceptance of our prayers for Chelsey Campbell that you may bestow you healing powers on this child that she may continue to improve from this terrible 
sickness and be healed to fully restored health. Lord we ask these things so Chelsey can enjoy her special day this Sunday and the many days in her coming long life. We ask these things in the name of youm son Jesus Christ.. Amen.

Dr. Krol


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

*This came from Chelsey's Care Page*
*Please everyone say a prayer that this will happen Sunday on her special day.*

*June 07, 2006 at 11:22 PM CDT

*We are going to try and plan a Suprise 16th Birthday party for Chelsey, God willing:

Sweet 16 
Pretty in Pink (everyone must wear something pink) 
Sunday June 11, 2006 
4:00 p.m. to 6:00 p.m. 
Texas Childrens Hospital 
16th Floor Teen Room


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

*from Chelsey's care page*

*June 08, 2006 at 04:48 PM CDT*

Chelsey's fever is very strange.. she will run it for about 12 hours straight and then not run.. Last fever was 11:00 p.m. last night. She had done a little better today too. Still sleeping alot but she ate a little bit of food today. Her right side is hurting more and they now are debating whether it is her lung or her gall bladder, so tomorrow morning they are going to do an ultrasound and drain any fluid seen whether it is around her gall bladder or in her lungs. So hopefully they wont have to do too much to her and she can enjoy her day Sunday and they will find out what is infected. They are also going to have to send more of her blood off because dallas did not find out any reason why she is losing so much. Today just brushing her teeth at 9:00 this morning they bled till about 2:00 this afternoon. She received two bags of platelets today hopefully they will hold up


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Still praying.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Be with our precious Chelsey in the hospital. Wrap her in your arms of love. Let your healing power flow into her tired and weakened body. Let the blood of Jesus cleanse her and sustain her and strengthen her. Flush out any residue of cancer cells, restore her energy, relieve all nausea. Enable her to eat and gain nourishment from her food.

Be with her family. Give them rest, nourishment, and strength to face these stress-filled days, waiting for Chelsey to get better.

I ask these blessings for Chelsey and her family in the name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

They are doing a "procedure" today Friday 9 th. to explore some "fluid" areas in Chelsey. Near her Gall bladder, liver etc. Hope for the best. Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the continuing updates, Charlie. We haven't forgotten and keep her in our prayers every day.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

God Bless this child


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

pelican said:


> Thanks for the continuing updates, Charlie. We haven't forgotten and keep her in our prayers every day.


I follow her care page everyday...She is ALWAYS in my prayers.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Latest on Chelsey
> 
> They are doing a "procedure" today Friday 9 th. to explore some "fluid" areas in Chelsey. Near her Gall bladder, liver etc. Hope for the best. Thanks again to all.
> 
> Charlie


I'm looking for some good news after this procedure. Maybe that's the mysterious infection and maybe they'll be able to draw it out with a syringe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

*Wear Pink!*

Chelsey will be 16 on Sunday June, 11). Please wear something *pink* in her honor on Sunday.

:rybka:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Dixie Lee just informed me that I WOULD be wearing pink on Sunday. Thanx alot Bro! Seriously, we all will. What a trooper Chelsey is! Tight lines, Guy


-JAW- said:


> Chelsey will be 16 on Sunday June, 11). Please wear something *pink* in her honor on Sunday.
> 
> :rybka:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Well as of today they are not sure what they found. They (Doctors) are calling it dried fluids for what ever that means. The results will be back this coming week. She is feeling better with up and down fever. And yes its her birthday Sunday and she wants everyone to wear pink her favorite color. What a strong little girl. Again thanks to all.

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CHELSEY!*


*MANY BLESSINGS TO YOU ON YOUR SPECIAL DAY!*

*I'M PRAYING YOU'LL FEEL GOOD AND ENJOY THE DAY!*


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't tell anybody I told you this but I have some pink underwear. It's a long story involving a red shop towel and a washing machine. Anyway, I'll proudly wear them in honor of Chelsey's birthday. Happy Birthday Chelsey and get well soon.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Tom Cat

We are going up to see Chelsey today and I gonna tell Chelsey about your "pink" underware. Thats great she will get a kick out of that. Gonna try and have a birthday party today. Ill be sure and tell her that all 2coolers are in pink today.

Charlie


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Lord we thank you and praise you for this beautiful young lady. And Father, we ask you to bless her with a great birthday and a speedy recovery. In Jesus Name, AMEN


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHELSEY!!!!!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Happy 16, Get well soon. Praying for you.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Laest on chelsey
Birthday party Sunday June 11 th

Here are some pictures of her surprise Birthday party on the 16 th floor of Texas childrens Hospital. She was surprised and she was told about all the 2 coolers wishing her well and wearing pink underdrawers etc.The last picture is of her little sister Tori


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday. Keep your spirits up. Our prayers continue on your behalf.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow! I haven't seen SO MUCH pink in one place before! LOL

I sure hope she enjoyed the day.

That ball cap with the "Cancer Sucks" speaks volumes.

She's one tough little girl that we continue to pray for daily.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

What room is she in ? I want to send her 2 dozen PINK roses for the strength she has shown in her battle . Please pm me if u don`t wont to post it.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

I am so happy that Chelsey was able to celebrate and enjoy her birthday!

. . . But Charlie, Tori is not Chelsey's "little" sister. she is her "younger" sister. Ain't nothing *little* about Tori!

. . . for a sister, Tori is as big hearted as they come, and she is also a very pretty girl as well!

God Bless Chelsey, Tori, Sandy, and Bubba, and everyone else who holds this family in their prayers and hearts!

I love you all in * PINK* today, and in all of God's rainbow of colors everyday!

And Kevin, who has been inspired by Chelsey has started a new website. Check out:

_*The snowdrop Foundation*_​​
:rybka:


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

*well*

well i had a awesome time at Chelsey party, I know pink isnt my favorite color to wear but i did it for chelsey. We looked very well and i hope she get out soon.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Glad she had a great brithday party. Will continue to keep Chelsey and her family in my prayers.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

NOTOJ
She is in room 905 Texas childrens Hosp.
JAW yup your rite I did it again. Its her younger sister.

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for posting the pics, Charlie. What a blessing to see how she was honored on her 16th birthday.

Lord God,

Bless Chelsea with increased strength, enable her body to fight off the cancer, heal her of this wicked disease, and bring her back home to her family and friends, who love her. Your love is even greater, and your love is the best. In Jesus' name. Amen.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to Charlie for posting the Birthday Girl's pictures. We were out of town and missed the party. I would have loved an opportunity to meet this "Special Young Lady" and her family. Hope to do that one day. Until thee I'll wish her a belated birthday wish on her care page and keep her in my continued prayers.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update charlie. I am going to try to get down to see her soon.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

2 Doz. pink roses ordered, should be there around noon. Sure hope this makes her smile. The card reads from her 2cool family................. If anyone sees them please let me know how they turned out!!!!!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

NOTOJ

The roses arrived and what a happy little girl. Sandy (her mom) says they are beautiful and they are going to try and take pictures and get them on 2 cool. I believe it was signed "2cool" family, thanks notoj. 

Charlie


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> NOTOJ
> 
> The roses arrived and what a happy little girl. Sandy (her mom) says they are beautiful and they are going to try and take pictures and get them on 2 cool. I believe it was signed "2cool" family, thanks notoj.
> Charlie


Thanks, Notoj...what a sweet jesture to have included all of 2Cool on the card.

She's certainly one special young lady in our daily prayers.

I'm sure it brightened her day!

Thanks!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures and updates, Charlie. It looks like her special day was "made".

notoj, God bless you ... that was truly a great gesture for a special young lady ... you epitomize the spirit of the 2Cool family.

Bob


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. Man, every time I read this thread I have a really hard time with my eyes welling up. My heart and prayers go out to her.
Lord bless.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

the roses and prayers are the least we can do, GOD will help her through the rest..........


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just received Chelsey's Care page update with the following:

She is still receiving presents today she received the biggest vase of 16 pink roses I have ever seen from the 2cool gang. We also took a picture with her new cell phone but we dont know how to get them to the computer yet. So hopefully soon we can get it on her carepage.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Charlie, you should have seen Dixie Sunday morning. Woke her up and asked her where her "pink" was? Her eyes lit up and all I saw was a streak toward the closet!LOL She wore that long sleev pink shirt ALL day and made everybody in the house do the same. Gotta love these little girls. Chelsey just cant go wrong with that kind of support! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

" We have had another good day." This is the opening line from Chelsey's CarePage.
I am so thankful she had such a good time on Sunday and even more thankful she is still feeling better after such a busy day. Saying my prayers this is a continuing segment of good, better, and Great days to come. I'm not sure who sent the roses but it sounds like it was a hit.

Keeping Chelsey and family in my prayers.

Dr. Krol


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

Great Picts Charlie! thanks for sharing them...... Wonderful notoj for sending the roses! You are all just 2cool!

Prayers to Chels and the family.....keep the faith...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

notoj, very nice! May God Bless You! Looks like a great gathering for her. One tough Gal. Praying her next one will be at her home! Stay strong Chelsey!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey
Well today they finally found some of the problem. Seems she has pneumonia in one lung. Seems somehow they missed it with all the other MRI's etc. She hasent been running high fever and only a little sick. Doctors are going to meet and discuss possibly starting the radiation again. She is supposed to have 13 more treatments. Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm praying she gets completely well.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Please touch Chelsey and deliver her from the pneumonia, and any difficulty in breathing. And go beyond that, Lord, to deliver her from any remaining tumors and cancer cells. Thank you for the medical technology, the hospitals, and the medical workers that we have in the Houston area, and their dedication to doing battle agains this disease.

In the name of Jesus, Amen.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Lord please watch over Chelsey and surround her with your Love and Protection.
Prayers, Lobo Jim


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I too will continue to send my prayers to the good Lord, that Chelsey will soon be well and able to enjoy life like a normal teenager!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

The family are in our thoughts and prayers. I work for Chelsey's Dad. What a great guy. May god bless them.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Well today did a lot of coughing and finally spit out a big blood clot. Drs. say pneumonia seems to be breaking up. Guess thats good. 

Charlie


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

We'll keep sending up the prayers.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Just read Chelsey's CarePage update and it sounds like she must have had a pretty rotten day yesterday. Hopefully the Dr.s can get her some relief today and continue treating the pneumonia. Getting rid of that has got to make a difference. So, I'm throwing in some extra prayers this morning. Hope every one else does also.

Praying for some relief today.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

That's AWESOME news! Strange as it may sound, I've got a good feeling about Chelsey's recovery. She's already done the seemingly impossible. What an awesome little girl! Tight lines, Guy


CHARLIE said:


> Latest on Chelsey
> 
> Well today did a lot of coughing and finally spit out a big blood clot. Drs. say pneumonia seems to be breaking up. Guess thats good.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Yesterday was better fever was not as high and not throwing up as mutch. Doctors have decided to start the radiation again on Monday. Thanks to all

Charlie


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I just read Chelsey's CarePage update and it sure is nice to see that she has had a relatively good day. I'm continuing to say my prayers that she can have many good days ahead.

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Well, Just read and posted a new message for Chelsey on her CarePage this morning. It
seems yesterday was pretty good and today is not so good. I wish she could string a few good days together , my guess is everybody would feel better. I'm throwing in an extra prayer this morning . This little girl just deserves extra prayers.

In my thoughts and prayers.

Dr. Krol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

They just moved Chelsey to ICU because of coughing and spitting up blood. That's all we know at this time. Thanks all

Charlie


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Still in our prayers


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Be with Chelsey. Hold her safely in the palm of your hand. Cover her with the power and protection of the blood of Jesus. Sustain her in your mercy. Help the doctors find the problem and fix it quickly.

Be with Chelsey's family to give them your peace. Worry doesn't help Chelsey. Only prayers and confidence. Fill them with prayers and confidence.

Show mercy on Chelsey's behalf today, Lord. Let her know your presence and power in her life.

In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

everyone keep praying i know there working!

-lotz of love- DL


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Chelsey has been moved to ICU, blood clot in her airway. She will be going in for surgery tomorrow, please keep her uplifted.

Bogey


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Still in ICU andtoday they checked her airways and found a blood clot blocking her airway. They removed half of it today and are going back to get the rest tomorrow.

charlie


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Prayers on the way. Hang in there Chelsey it always seems darkest right before sunrise and your sunrise is right around the corner!

Derek


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

That is one strong young lady, I'll keep her in my prayers for a full recovery.

FN


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Prayers for Chelsey:*

Lord we continue to pour our prayers out for young Chelsey. Lord please bring her suffering to an end, heal her as only you can. Lord wrap your comforting arms around her family, give then strength and courage to weather this storm, to know that you are in control and that through you and prayer she will be healed. Amen


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you Lord for your love and mercy today and always. Please continue to touch Chelsey . If it be your will Lord, please bless her with a miracle healing in the Name of Jesus.We will continue to glorify you, and praise you, and give you all the honor for everything, AMEN


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father,

Touch Chelsey today with your mighty power that you displayed when you raised Christ Jesus from the dead. Display your power to heal and restore in THIS PRESENT AGE. Pour out your mercy, Lord. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Well they went through her nose and removed most of the "blood clot" but could not get it all. They are hoping that she will cough it up. If she does not they are again going back in next week and try and get it all. Through all this she is doing well and keeping the spirit. 

PS have Myles, (the dog) with us at Tiki for a few days.

Charlie


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Charlie. I subscribe to her CarePage updates and get them every day.

She is constantly in my prayers even though I don't post much here or there.

I admire her courage and am expecting Gods healing miracle for her.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

What a tough young lady. Renewed prayers sent, Chelsey.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

As soon as she gets better I want to take her and her new fishing pole fishing she is in all of our prayers daily.get well soon Ken


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you for the update, Charlie. I have been worried by the silence all day!

Show Myles a good time. I wish I could send you my Lucy to play with him!

Best regards, -JAW-



:rybka:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I am continually amazed at this young lady's strength.

She is right on top of my daily prayer list.

All the best..

Dr. Krol


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Charlie,

I think all of us are grateful for all that you have done keeping us updated. You are a wonderful person.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

Since Charlie may be busy entertaining Myles, Chelsey's lab. I thought I might post the latest patient update from Chelsey's CarePage:


> June 23, 2006 at 07:12 PM CDT
> Chelsey was transfered for a radiation treatment this morning and is now back on the 9th floor (room 930). No fever or discharge of blood in almost 48 hours now. A decision is going to be made on Monday or Tuesday about the remainder of the clot in her lower lung. A very short story about how strong Chelsey really is; Prior to inserting the scope through her nose and down to her lung they told Chels they would put her out and she wouldn't remember any of it. Well when they broke the clot apart it became lodged in her her trach and couldn't get it sucked out. So they had to let the anesthetic wear off enough so Chelsey was coherent and could cough on command to try and get the clot broke loose. As always she was a "trooper" and coughed numerous times and assisted the docs in getting the broken pieces out of her airway. Sandy and I got to watch the first procedure and Chels was "unbelievable". We all need to draw from this girls strength and apply it our own lives and faith! God Bless!


What a tough young lady! Please join me in prayer for Chelsey and her family.
"Lord give this family the strength and faith to endure their trials and tribulations and the strength to overcome them. Please grant Chelsey your blessing for a return to full health so that she may bear testament to your glory and mercy! ~ AMEN!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'll say "Amen" to Jaw's prayer, in the name of Jesus and in the power of His blood!


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

I appreciate the updates. I keep up with this thread and keep Chelsey in my prayers.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

JAW

thanks for the help and update. I was running a little behind.

Charlie


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Chelsey,
You are an inspiration to me. I had to have am MRI the other day and I really really didn't want to lay in that tube for an hour. Then I thought of how brave and awesome you have been while you have been in the hospital. I have never met you and I don't know you but you helped me thru something that the thought of has always terrified me. 
Thank you and I will continue to pray for you. You're awesome! Scott


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Well she is doing better back in her room. They are giving her steroids so she is hungry and eating (thats good) I think. The remaining part of the clot has not come up yet. They are going to resume the radiation soon. Sandy wants to get that over then maybe she can go home. Think she has about a dozen treatments remaining. Thanks to all

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Charlie! My day always seems a little brighter when I hear that Chelsey is feeling better! ~ She remains in my prayers as always.



:rybka:


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I always appreciate every little bit of good news, Charlie! Thanks so much for keeping us informed. I know Chelsey must be counting down the number of treatments.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Little update on Chelsey

They are going in tomorrow and try to dissolve the "clot" in her airway. 

Charlie


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Prayer sent...From the Keller fam....


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I just checked on Chelsey from her CarePage and she seemed to be feeling a little better. I hope that little bit of good news continues for her. I just keep on saying my prayers for this little lady and her family. It must be very difficult.

Prayers sent for them all.

Dr. Krol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

The "clot" was removed successfully today and also she had a radiation treatment. Think that is a bit of good news. 

Charlie


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Hang in there Chelsey! Will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Chelsey is overdue for LOTS of good news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I also checked on Chelsey's CarePage this morning and she seemed to be feeling better and having Oreo cookies and milk_.._

*Now that is what I call good news. ! !*

Keeping my prayers going

Dr. Krol


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Good to hear she is feeling better. We'll keep sending up the prayers. They are working. Thanks be to the Lord.


----------



## MrsPurpleReign (Jun 17, 2006)

*Chelsey*

It is Great News to hear the "clot" was removed. I know God had his army of angels encamped about her as well as working with her physicians and nurses.
Great Days are ahead!!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

She is again coughing up blood (clots). They put her to sleep to do another MRI today because she is running fever and they still have not been able to find the infection causing the fever. She did another radiation treatment today too. Lots going on rite now. She is going to get a new team of Doctors soon. Seems like every month they change teams. Thanks all

Charlie


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

My heart goes out to this tough little girl every time I see an update. Thanks for keeping us informed Charlie.


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

*Silent Unity*

​Dear Beloved of God,

You have a caring heart, and we are privileged to unite in prayer with you for Chelsey.

As we pray together in the days ahead, we will be united with you in the faith that the healing love of God is strengthening and renewing every atom of the body temple. We will hold this prayer in our hearts, and we invite you to join us as we affirm:

"You have the healing love of God flowing through you now, restoring energy and vitality."

Our united prayers will continue for the next thirty days. We hope you will visit our Web site for further support and encouragement.

United in God's love,

Silent Unity

PS: At www.silentunity.org/healing/healing.htm, you will find a message of courage and strength.



I contacted Silent Unity and asked them to review the Thread about Chelsey and to add her to their prayer list. Silent Unity has been a near and dear factor in my and my family's life for sometime.

I just know that having them with Chelsey will help.

J L Dunn


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father God,

In your word we read that in one night, one of your angels killed thousands of the enemies of Israel. There's no indication that it was a difficult thing for the angel to do.

I ask now that you would send one of your angels, not to destroy, but to restore life and vitality to this one precious child, Chelsey.

Your power is above all that we can comprehend. You speak and mountains are moved into the sea. You speak and peace floods a troubled soul. I ask you, Lord, to speak the word and raise Chelsey to be free of this dreaded disease, free from this persistent infection that eludes the doctors and the antibiotics. Set her free to be the carefree child once again.

Chelsey has become a part of us, though many of us have never met her. Her hopes and dreams have become important to us. Her battles and victories help us to face our own. So, Father, send one of your powerful messengers of the spirit to bind up any influence of the devil, and deliver Chelsey from all infection and all cancer cells. Relieve her fever, renew her appetite and flood her with your strength and your healing power. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on chelsey

Chelsey had a good day. She has only 6 more radiation treatments left. She ate today and had physical therapy and a bath. Moved from the bed to the couch and played cards. Thanks again to all. She is some strong little girl.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Know I'll have a good day after reading this. She stays in my prayers.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Man that great! Six more, how long will that take? I'll bet she's looking forward to going home, hope it's soon.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Doesn't sound like the weekend ended up being so great. I'm keeping my prayers going that she will get back on the feeling good track.

Keeping the prayer line open.

Dr. Krol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Dr. Krol was rite her last few days have not been too good. Fever again to 104.

Charlie


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Guess I am going to just have to pray a little harder. She needs to have some good days, she has hung in there like a real trooper and deserves them.

Derek


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Please help the doctors find the underlying cause of Chelsey's fever, and give them wisdom with her treatment. Lay your healing hand on her and show mercy. Give her body the energy to fight off every virus and bacteria and every cancer cell. Renew her spirit and give Chelsey and her family the hope they need by trusting in your Word.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Can you guys imagine how it would be to be sick all the time. Some of the things I read here would knock a big man to his knees, course men are whimps when it comes to medical things. LOL This girl is all heart and soul to be able to bounce back and forth on a daily basis. I firmly believe this is the type of person that can be anything she wants. She is setting a good example for all of us to follow in all lifes battles. She has what it takes to be a leader. This 4th of July I'll think about Chelsey, hang on with all 4's. 

Prayers sent for a fast recovery.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on chelsey

Lots of things going on with this little girl. Good news is she has only three radiation treatments left. There are areas in the top part of her lungs (i think) that doctors think may be some type of fungus. They are doing a CAT scan tomorrow and the Surgeons will decide to do a biopsy or not. Fever has been up and down. If a biopsy is done it may be in a few days not sure when. Thanks to all.

Charlie


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Dear Lord, we are still believing in a miracle. Please touch Chelsey heavenly Father and restore her body, in Jesus Name, AMEN


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I checked in on Chelsey's CarePage and sounds like the up / down thing is still hanning around. I sure wish she could hit a very long string of good days and no fever.
Praying continously for better things to come.

God Bless Chelsey and her Family.

Dr. Krol


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

3 more, hope it's quick. She could use a break.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Seeing her picture and reading this thread brought tears to my eyes. I hope things go well. Good luck.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Has only one more radiation treatment (tomorrow) and that will be over. Had a problem with her lung today she had trouble breathing again and so now is back on oxygen. Her "line" or "tube" that stays inserted in her has become infected. Waiting till she improves before they do any lung exploring. To my knowege there has been no report from the CAT scan last week. Thanks again to all.

Charlie


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Charlie. Chelsey has become a HUGE inspiration in this household. May God bless and keep her and the whole family! Guy


CHARLIE said:


> Latest on Chelsey
> 
> Has only one more radiation treatment (tomorrow) and that will be over. Had a problem with her lung today she had trouble breathing again and so now is back on oxygen. Her "line" or "tube" that stays inserted in her has become infected. Waiting till she improves before they do any lung exploring. To my knowege there has been no report from the CAT scan last week. Thanks again to all.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Stays in our daily prayers, bless her heart.


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you for the update. She's in our prayers daily.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Well, according to Chelsey's CarePage after finishing her treatmant today she gets to 
" Ring The Bell " indicating treatments are over. God I hope she can ring it loud enough for all of us to hear. I am amazed at the desire and strength this young lady has. What an inspiration she is . I can only imagine how excited and relieved her family must be. I will continue my prayers for Chelsey and her family and offer a prayer of thanks for the progress she has made. 

All the best and Praying Out Loud....

Dr. Krol


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Hallelujah! Give it a big tug, girl. You're in our prayers.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just got Chelsey's CarePage update and wanted to share this.

*July 08, 2006 at 10:24 PM CDT*
Today was the same as every other day except no fever. Day after my final radiation treatment "oh yea Yippee I am thru with Chemo Too!" I fianlly will get to go shopping for my red truck. They will do scans in 4 to 6 weeks to make sure the cancer is gone. So all I have to do now is get well and soon enough you will be seeing me on the road. I also want to thank all of you for all your prayers and well wishes and carepage postings they have helped me alot. Thanks for BELIEVING!

Jay


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Isn't it wonderful!!! Chelsey made the daily update HERSELF!!! She is thanking US. Wow, she is the inspiration. She thanked US for believing, SHE believed!!! I am so thrilled right now.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Praises and glory go to you. Thank you seems like such a small thing in light of your awesome power and for showing your mercy to Chelsey and her family. I'm just astounded by Chelsey's wonderful spirit. Father, let her testimony give comfort and encouragement to many.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praise God, i cant wait to get to church to tell them this AWESOME praise report. OH thank you Lord for hearing our prayers for Chelseys needs. God, i love YOU.


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Awesome. Way to hang in there girl.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

That’s wonderful news. You’re finished with all those treatments. Now you can live your life free of cancer and healthy. Won’t that be great.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

God bless her, every time I read this thread I tear up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

I too was joyful when I read the CarePage update that Texas32 posted. I am *still* very happy that Chelsey now has a very positive attitude and enough energy to write her own update report! I can only hope that she can eventually figure out how to get as neat a 'little red truck' as our webmaster has!
All that being said, Chelsey's mom, Sandy did add a wee bit of realism to Chelsey's health today.



> 200 July 09, 2006 at 01:54 PM CDT
> Chelsey was so excited about hearing that she would not be receiving any more chemo and she wont be losing the hair she is growing in now that she wanted to post the good news. We need to explain a little though. The reason they are not doing chemo any more is because of her health. They do not believe Chelsey's body could handle the last few rounds of chemo. The two last tumors are still there and smaller, but they are hoping that the effect of radiation will get rid of the last two. The docs said that radiation keeps working up to a month after treatment. So they will check the tumors again in a month to make sure they are not growing and hopefully be gone. We just have to believe like Chelsey that she has beaten the odds.
> 
> Today Chelsey is feeling a little better, no fever still but has had the rash yesterday and today, Kidney pain and shortness of breath. They are watching her closely. The other night we were having and still are having problems with her blood pressure and heart rate. Blood pressure has been elevated and heart rate has been low so they did an EKG and it was irregular. The docs are going to talk to the cardiologist and see if they think further testing is needed or if this irregularity is normal post treatment. Monday they are also going to do another ultrasound for her Kidney function due to the increased pain and high blood pressure. Tuesday she is scheduled to have her pic line put in and if necessary her lung biopsy. We still have a ways to go but each day is getting brighter. Thanks for all your prayers and continued prayers for Chelsey and TCH and our families. God Bless.


 I do feel that Chelsey has the hardest part beaten, and her attitude will carry her and all the rest of us through until she is completely healthy and driving around in a Monty+ red truck! :birthday2

:rybka:


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

God bless her and her family.........prayers sent out and "WE BELIEVE" just like Chelsey's attitude!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on chelsey

Nothing I can add to Sandys post. It tells it all. We all know its going to be a long hard battle but "we believe"

Charlie


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Still in our prayers. Thanks for the update. 

Jim and Debra Smarr


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Charlie, I think a hats off to you is in order. It sounds like you have been an inspiration and a shoulder to lean on for Chelsey and her family. You must be a great person. Good luck to all.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Hang in there Chelsey!!! You are an awesome young lady and I BELIEVE that you will beat this. You are an insperation to me and I'm glad that you will be getting your truck soon!


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us posted. We will continue our prayers for Chelsey.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Still praying hard for you girl.......


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I have been out of pocket for the past few days and I have to say I am extremely excited for Chelsey and family.I'm still keeping her in my prayers so that she can vacate the hospitol soon and be well on her way to full recovery. 

Saying my prayers daily.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Chelsey may not have continued to get better as fast as all of us wish and pray for, but she still continues to inspire everyone with her attitude and positive spirit. Here is a recent post from her aunt that shows what an inspirational young woman Chelsey is and how she thinks of others instead of herself!


> OUR MIRACLE GIRL CHELSEY,ON MY LAST VISIT 2 WEEKS AGO HAS A SPECIAL
> FRIEND NAMED AMBER,THAT COMES OFTEN TO VISIT WITH CHEL'S AND SANDY
> AND TO PRAY WITH THEM.I WAS TRUELY BLESSED TO JOIN HANDS WITH THEM
> TO PRAY WITH CHELSEY AND BEFORE SHE ENDED HER PRAYER,SHE ASKED CHELSEY IF SHE WANTED TO ASK GOD FOR ANYTHING AND SHE SAID YES
> ...


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Well, I read Chelsey's CarePage this morning and it seems like she is right on the thresh hold but still not over the top yet. A few issues continue to cause her problems and I'm praying the new Dr. Team can figure it out soon. I totally agree with Jaw's Post above, in that she is an inspirational young lady and could be a model for people to set as an example. Her spirit, fight, and I'm going to beat this attitude should make people sit up and take notice . I am so glad I have had the opportuinty to see this young lady win this battle and that is why I would love to see her walk out of the hospitol flashing that beautiful smile for the wiorld to see......I'm praying everyday that it happens soon...very soon.

Saying my prayers daily.

Dr. Krol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Well lots of good things, and some bad things going on but one thing for shure the positive attitude and fight in this litle girl is unbelieveable. We all know it will take time but as said by many folks, "WE BELIEVE" Thanks again to all 

Charlie


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I like to hear the word GOOD. I bet she's glad no more treatments.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I read Chelsey's CarePages and a few posts from her Message Board and sounds like a little frustration may be at hand. I can't imagine why. I mean having been through all she has been through I would be more than frustrated. Sounds like our favorite patient has quite a bit of spunk left . Good for you Chelsey. I am continuing my prayers for Chelsey and her family everyday in hopes for things to successfully finish and she be released to go home completely cured.

Praying daily.

Dr. Krol


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Keep fighting girl!


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Chelsey,

We are praying you have good day today. Good to see you may be going home soon.
You have a huge extended family praying for you and we are a very small part.

Jim and Debra


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on chelsey

Haven t talked with anyone lately been kinda busy here with the Bar b Q and all but the care page says she had a good day yesterday and even went shopping in the hospital (gift shop) in her wheel chair and has been doing better.

Charlie


----------



## texan279 (Oct 13, 2004)

I haven't made a post in this thread but I have been praying hard for Chelsey since the thread was started. Her courage and fight have been an inspiration to me and I am so glad to read that she is having better days and I will continue to pray for even better days to come. Thanks to all of you who have kept all of us updated on Chelsey.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Sandy said today that Chelsey is doing OK. Has lot of pain but they are cutting her back on her medications. The quicker she gets off of some of the medications that she is taking at the hospital the quicker she can get home. Time flies but she has been in the hospital this time about 8 weeks. Her appetite is picking up and the attitude is still great. 

Charlie


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

She is so tough....like several have said in this thread before.....don't know if I could be as tough of a fighter has she's been.......I also don't know if I could hang in as well as Sandy has done w/her..but I also know what moms do for their babies too! And all of our children are our babies no matter how old they get! It's so hard for any parent to see your child hurt and suffering......... God bless her and her family and more prayers being sent..........

"WE BELIEVE"!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Reports getting better Power of prayer works.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update Charlie. I pray that next year about this time we are looking at her post about her offshore trip with Charlie and Disgusted.

P.S. Charlie I still have a roll of duct tape if you want to take her Dad.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I read Chelsey's CarePage this morning and it sure was exciting to see that for three ( 3 ) days in a row she has felt pretty good to good,Also glad to see her up and about shopping. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and prayers said that the good days continue for a long time.

All the best .

Dr. Krol


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Glad to see she is doing better. We will continue our prayers.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Disgusted

No thanks, I bet he would be worse than a green ling in the bottom of the boat !!!

Charlie


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Good to see you are having some better days. Still in our prayers.

Jim And Debra Smarr


----------



## DEACON FRY (Dec 20, 2005)

Just Sent Up Some Prayers For You Chelsey And The Campbell Family. Just Remember, There Is More Healing In The Hem Of His Garment Than All Hospitals In The World. Keep The Faith. God Can Do Anything But Fail. May God Bless You And Keep You Is My Prayer.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Still running a little bit of fever and has been throwing up a little but still managed to go to a jewelery show they had at the hospital. Still have no idea whats causing the fever or nausea. She is on some new antibiotics. Beginning to eat better .

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for that update, Charlie. I praise God that her strength will increase as she eats better and as her appetite improves.

Heavenly Father,

Help Chesley hold her food down. Let her body draw nourishment from her food quickly and efficiently. Let her gain weight and become as strong in body as she is in spirit.

Thank you, Lord, for the many answers to prayer that we have seen during Chelsey's illness. Bless your holy name. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Checked Chelsey's CarePage and she is having a lot of pain and the Dr.s are working on meds to ease it as soon as possible. She seems to have had the discomfort for several days so she is not out of the woods yet and needs our strength thru continuing prayers.

God please place your hand of healing and grace on Chelsey Campbell that this child be given relief and be cured from this continuing disease. We ask this in your name. Amen.

Dr. Krol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

They inserted a drain in one of Chelseys lungs today. It had lots of fluid in it. She is having some pain. Blood platelets are low and they are dealing with that. May try and biopsy on the fluid removed from her lung.

Charlie


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Constantly in our prayers. Hang in there girl.


----------



## sandytexas (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Charlie,

I am new to 2cool and have noticed your loving vigilance for Chelsey, who I gather is your Granddaughter. It is my desire to hold you up to our Loving God for your faithfulness and courage - calling on your communities to be with you and Chelsey's angels as they work to heal the disease and bring joy to her every day. Sending Love and prayers to you and all of Chelsey's family and friends - most of all vigilant prayers to our all powerful, Loving God for her speedy recovery. I love to fish, but love Family and Friends More! Take care and keep up the vigilance.

Love & Joy
:smile:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sandy

Thanks for all but she is not my grand daughter. She is the daughter of a family close to our family. Her dad and myself used to work together and her mother (Sandy too) is a distant cousin of mine. We have known Chelsey and her sister Tori since they first came into this world. Thanks for the prayers and support.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on chelsey

Just talked with Sandy (Chelseys mom) who stated everything is kinda status quo. Still in lots of pain but the good news is no detectable cancer cells in the lung fluid just removed. They (Drs.) have no clue but think maybe her kidneys are not working properly and allowing fluid to collect in her lung. She is up rite now trying to play monopoly.

Charlie


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

God love that little gal, Charlie..She's sure undergoing more than her share of problems. Mighty inspiring to see her still fighting..kinda makes any troubles I may think I have amount to a small hill of beans..

Thanks for the updates..Still praying for a Miracle.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Well , I read Chelsey's CarePage this morning and there is still unknown things puzzling the Dr.'s. Her report says there is still a lot of pain ,but as usual she continues to handle it. I continue to be amazed at Chelsey's strength and perseverance.

Praying hard for Chelsey today. 

Dr. Krol


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Prayers sent up hoping they will find and fix this unknown source of the problem.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Chelsey is about the same. Good news is they finally got Sandy (Chelseys mom) to go home from the hospital after over 70 days there. She went home and got her hair done, nails done, all that women kinda stuff and slept in her bed one nite. Going back today. Bubba (dad) stayed while mom went home. Thanks to all.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on chelsey

She is still in lots of pain and been taking lots of pain medications. Just talked to her Dad who stated they are beginning to try and start removing her from as much pain medication as they can. They (Drs) still have no real clue regarding all of her pain problems. The sooner she gets clear of the medications the sooner she may be able to come home again.Thanks to all

Charlie


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I sure pray she goes home soon.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

If anyone in this world deserves a break it’s Chelsey. I hope you are well and home soon. 

God speed to you Chelsey.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

maybe some more 2cool roses would make her smile and boost her spirits????

I nedd a room # please


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

*CarePage Update ~ August 02, 2006 at 08:57 AM CDT*

Perhaps if you are near you might consider supporting this event:

Eight months ago, a man met a fifteen-year-old girl battling cancer. They became close friends. One day, this girl, named Chelsey, mentioned to the man that there were walks and runs to benefit all kinds of cancers, but there weren't any for children's cancer. The man decided to change that.

So, honoring the brave little girl and all of her friends fighting cancer, the man, along with his wife, created Snowdrop Foundation, a non-profit organization benefiting Texas Children's Cancer Center, an internationally recognized center of excellence for pediatric hematology/oncology cares. With the foundation set up, the man set out to fulfill the girl's dream.

This Saturday, August 5, 2006, Chelsey's idea becomes a reality with the help of many dedicated volunteers. The Inaugural Snowdrop Foundation Back To School Walk takes place at Jack Brooks Park in Hitchcock, Texas. The walk starts at 4pm. But there's much more:

2pm Check In and Registration ($25 walk fee includes free t-shirt)

2pm Music by Tumbleweed Texas DJ Chandler

4pm Walk Begins (5K or 3.1 miles) with celebrity starter Ronald McDonald

4pm Silent Auction Begins

5:45pm Opening Remarks from 93Q's Tim Tuttle, and long-term cancer survivors Bree Kulhanek, George Bember and Jon Nitsch

6pm Live auction begins with auctioneer Tubby from Country Legends 97.1

8pm HORIZON takes the stage

9pm Silent Auction Ends

9:15 HORIZON takes set break

9:15 Silent Auction Winners Announced

9:45 HORIZON takes the stage

11pm Event ends

BBQ Brisket, hot dogs, potato salad and beans, along with soda, water and Miller Lite will be served on a donation basis.

Admission is on a donation basis.

Luminary Pinwheels to honor or memorialize current and past fighters of cancer are available for $5.

Snowdrop Foundation is a 501 © (3) non-profit foundation. For more information and to see a list of auction items, go to www.snowdropfoundation.org or call Kevin Kline 713-232-9052 or email [email protected]

This is Chelsey's dream. Let's make it bigger than even she ever imagined and just maybe with her "we believe" and fighting spirit she will be leading the walk next year. God Bless!


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

i am hoping i can come if my parents let me. right now that is the most important thing to me. chelsey and other cancer patients need all the support possible ,they have gone through more than we can imagine and even the tiniest amount of support could help them move on and be happy !

-dixie lee


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

dixie lee said:


> i am hoping i can come if my parents let me. right now that is the most important thing to me. Chelsey and other cancer patients need all the support possible ,they have gone through more than we can imagine and even the tiniest amount of support could help them move on and be happy !
> 
> -dixie lee


I hope you get to go, Dixie Lee! If you do do, bring a camera and take plenty of pictures. I want to see 'em, and I am sure Chelsey will too. ~ Good luck on going! I wish I were there too! ~ GBY

:rybka:


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

all i have to do is get my parents to say yes and then i will bring a camera and yes i will take tons of pictures!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

Last two days have been great. Yesterday she even left the hospital and went shopping across the street and bought toys for her friends in the hospital. She had fun giving them out. Sandy says this kinda hurt Bubba's pocketbook but it was worth it. Today she went downstairs in the hospital and bought cupcakes for all her friends(didnt hurt Bubba so bad). lets hope this trend keeps up. Just a note as sick as she is she is buying presents for her friends. Always thinking of others. Thanks to all.

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so glad Chelsey is having some better days! Thank you, Jesus!


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Great report.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

notoj said:


> maybe some more 2cool roses would make her smile and boost her spirits????
> 
> I need a room # please


notoj, if these are from you than thank you from all the rest of us!

Chelsey with 16 roses from 2Cool:


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

notoj, if that was you, thank you from all of us. its just so great to see a smile on that beauriful girls face. i think of her and pray for her every day. 

that is one tough gal, and she deserves some Blessed days.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh! Some beautiful roses for a beautiful young woman.

Enjoy those roses, Chelsey. But they're not quite as pretty as you are! Get well and strong soon.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

I think those were the ones we (2cool family) sent on her birthday, didn`t get a room # to send any more . All I need is a #, and they are on their way.......


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

notoj

Sorry been away for a couple of days. She is in room 930 Texas Childrens Hospital
6621 Fannin Houston, Tx. 77030. PS she is still having good days.

Charlie


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Dixie went to Chelsey's little fundraiser Saturday. She came back glowing in the dark! Spent all her allowance and "mouse" money there and wanted to donate "more" LOL. Sounds like she finally met Bubba and cant wait to meet Chelsey in person. Gotta love these little girls! Guy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> Dixie went to Chelsey's little fundraiser Saturday. She came back glowing in the dark! Spent all her allowance and "mouse" money there and wanted to donate "more" LOL. Sounds like she finally met Bubba and cant wait to meet Chelsey in person. Gotta love these little girls! Guy


Oh, I'm SO glad Dixie got to go to the fundraiser! I know she must have had a super fantastic time. She really loves Chelsey even though she hasn't met her yet. I guess you could say they're "soul" sisters.


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

i went to the chelseys fund raiser it was the most fun fun thing ever i only had 32 dollars and i donated that. my friend she donated 30 dollar and we had a blast .i met chelseys dad he is real nice. i also met tori she is very sweet!i forgot to bring the camera so i could not post any pictures sorry lol!

love-dixie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on Chelsey

I hear that Sandy (mom) is trying to get Chelsey out of the hospital and go home this weekend. We will see.

Charlie


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Made the call yesterday, Chelsey should have a big vase of pink roses today from her 2cool family.......


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah, they are shooting for the 11th. Extra prayers tonight. I would love to see her go home.
Good man notoj


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Still in our prayers. I check on you here daily. Debra and I hope you are home for the weekend as I know everyone else here on 2cool does.

Jim and Debra


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

im so glad hse is well enough to go home, she is on the road to recovery!

love-dixie


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Keep your fingers crossed! It looks like Chelsey may even get to go home tomorrow (Friday the 11th) and not have to wait until Monday!

:bounce: :doowapsta :bounce:​
:rybka:


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Chelsey slept in her own bed last night!!!! PTL


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Latest on chelsey

Sorry folks but went offshore fishing Friday Am and just got back last nite then computer was down but Chelsey is at home. First time in about 80 days.

Charlie


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Praise the Lord! Thank you for that report, Charlie. So glad to hear it.

What'd you catch???


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

We are thankful she is back home.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praise God, HALLELUJAH!!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Glad to hear things are getting back to normal in your lives Charlie hope all ends up well. WW


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

that's good news amigo. I am going to unstick this thread and wait on Chelsey's first post.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for your patience Mont. It has been inspiring to many.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Mont said:


> that's good news amigo. I am going to unstick this thread and wait on Chelsey's first post.


 Glad that it was *you* that did this Boss, 'cause it ain't over yet. Chelsey is just home, not "cured/well" and back to being a healthy/normal teenager. This thread is the first one I look for every time I log on. Anybody else unstuck it and we would have a *Mod fight* right here and now! ~ But you're the guy with the final say, so, so be it.

:rybka:


----------



## the forrest walker (Aug 15, 2005)

*Leave it sticky.*

ibid what jaw said. the first stop on 2 cool along with a silent prayer for her, is checking on chelsey. I have told many people about 2cool and showed them the compassion displayed by visiting the various boards and they are amazed at the diversification and breadth of knowledge found here. thanks tfw


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

I think we can keep this thread alive without the sticky, but I am truly awaiting the arrival of chelsey's posting. That, and continued good reports are going to be the answer to many prayers.

Bogey


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

if it wasnt for this post i dont think i would be writing to chelsey and knowing about her!
thank you for letting it run when it did!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Don't forget her care page at Texas Childrens Hospital*

They update it every day!

http://www.carepages.com/

Just a  and a grin for you. You are good people! Just ask yer mom and dad!



dixie lee said:


> if it wasnt for this post i dont think i would be writing to chelsey and knowing about her!
> thank you for letting it run when it did!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I appreciate that this post has been a 'sticky' for so long, but LONG ago, I subscribed to her Care Page and I get updates as they are posted directly to my email in box.

Go to CarePages.Com and subscribe for ChelseyCC...it's easy and you get the latest updates as they are posted.

IMHO it's better to post your thoughts and prayers there because her mom or family makes and reads all those posts. Why make them come to a fishing board to read your posts?

If there's a need down the road for our rallied support, you can always post again and we'll be there!

Simplify for the family's sake, and post on her Care Page. The sticky raised our awareness and served it's purpose.

Thanks, Mont.

I'll follow her daily on her Care Page and continue to pray for her full recovery.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Mont

Thanks for he stickey. I know if its needed again it will be there. As someone said she is not cured (yet) we all know its going to be a long battle (whick it alreads has). Im going to take the rod and reel over this week to Tori (supplied by JAW and Billy Stix) Will take pictures. Again thanks to all.

Charlie


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I also want to jump in and say thanks to Mont for allowing this thread to stay on so long. I too have chelsey's CarePage but this is where I go every morning . 

I'm so glad Chelsey has the opportunity to be home ,I mean 92 days in the hospitol would be awful hard on anybody.I say my prayers that she continues to progress.

Thanks again Mont.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

*Latest CarePage Post from Chelsey's Mom*

August 14, 2006 at 06:40 PM CDT

Chelsey's best friend Tessa came and spent the night with her last night, they were so cute. I have to give Chels her meds at like 12:00, 4:00 a.m., 6:00 a.m. so I told Tessa that we would be waking them up alot and she said that was ok, so even when the Home Health Nurse came at 6:30 to draw her blood, Tessa just turned the light on and off all night and watched. Then Tessa took her today to get her free pedicure and nails done thanks to the Nail place for giving that to Chels as a coming home present. After that she has slept all afternoon, she is still having a little problem with her blood pressure and urine so I will call the doc tomorrow and see what they tell me. Just pray they can take care of these things without admitting us again.

Also remember to pray for our friend Nate who passed away Sunday Morning and for his family. When all of us are on the floor we begin to mean so much to each other and Nate was one super little boy, his mom would pull him in a wagon to come visit Chelsey, we always had chocolate in the room and he was so neat eating it, not like most typical little boys, Chrissy would fold the paper down and he would not even make a mess sorry, just a sweet memory. God Bless him and his family.

:rybka:


----------



## sandytexas (Jun 24, 2006)

*Love the good news!*

All sweet memories welcome! Take your time and take care of each other. Yall are such an inspiration.
Love & Joy - Sandy


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have the feeling this thread will nearly always stay up top without being a sticky. Getting her nails done is a good sign. Stacy and Faith live for that stuff. You would have a hard time getting me anywhere near a place that does that.


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Great hearing that Chelse is getting the 'girl stuff' done, we need her to post up when she can!

Bogey


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

im so excited i might meet chelsey saturday! its a weird feeling to meet your hero ! i cant wait ! yayayayayay!

happy-dixie


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Good news to have her home.

Jim and Debra Smarr


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*a great time!*

today went to chelseys house ! (*i was nervous*) and we didnt talk that much because she tooks some medicine before i went (i didnt know so i thought she was not interested in me being there till she told me she took the medicine) so she was kind of tired.....she got some stuff i made her and she really liked the porcelain doll!
she got a little tired so we went home. and before i walked out the door she said " hey wait a minute come and give me a hug" after that i didnt feel nervous. i was so happy i got to meet her!

love-dixie


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

*YOU* are a good person Dixie Lee, and I am very proud to call you a friend!

GBY ~ -JAW-


dixie lee said:


> today went to chelseys house ! (*i was nervous*) and we didnt talk that much because she tooks some medicine before i went (i didnt know so i thought she was not interested in me being there till she told me she took the medicine) so she was kind of tired.....she got some stuff i made her and she really liked the porcelain doll!
> she got a little tired so we went home. and before i walked out the door she said " hey wait a minute come and give me a hug" after that i didnt feel nervous. i was so happy i got to meet her!
> 
> love-dixie


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Jaw. Am I blessed or what? Dixie's been waiting on this day forever. She's as genuine as they come. I've got a feeling that she and Chelsey will be friends for a very long time! The good Lord works in mysterious ways. Tight lines, Guy


-JAW- said:


> *YOU* are a good person Dixie Lee, and I am very proud to call you a friend!
> 
> GBY ~ -JAW-


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

dixie lee said:


> today went to chelseys house ! (*i was nervous*) and we didnt talk that much because she tooks some medicine before i went (i didnt know so i thought she was not interested in me being there till she told me she took the medicine) so she was kind of tired.....she got some stuff i made her and she really liked the porcelain doll!
> she got a little tired so we went home. and before i walked out the door she said " hey wait a minute come and give me a hug" after that i didnt feel nervous. i was so happy i got to meet her!
> 
> love-dixie


Anyone got a hankie I can borrow ???? I seem to have this uncontrollable problem with liquid coming from my eyes....


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Dixie Lee, you have the sweetest spirit, never change a thing, you are going to do great things.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

*The Most Two Recent Updates on Chelsey's CarePage*



> August 19, 2006 at 09:16 PM CDT
> Chelsey is still doing pretty good. She still has some nausea and kidney pain but doing ok. Her appetite is pretty good too. She had a special visitor today, a young girl named Dixie Lee. She has wrote to Chelsey every single day while she was in the hospital, so she finally got to meet her today, and guess what, I forgot to take their picture, so hopefully she will come back and I will get a picture of her on here. Remember Chelsey and all of Tch and friends like Dixie Lee in your prayers. God Bless!


Yup! Have to go back and take *your* camera too, Dixie-_darlin'_-Lee! (a sidenote: the pictures of Tori and her 2Cool BillyStiX are now posted on the CarePage!)



> August 21, 2006 at 04:57 PM CDT
> Chelsey decided yesterday that she needed a little shopping, so we took her to the new indoor flea market Armadillo. Of course she spent all the cash she had. She did really good too. We were gone almost all day. She just seems to do so much better in the afternoon instead of the mornings. This morning she woke up throwing up and has been nauseated most of the day, but her office visit went fast, she is still fluid overloaded so more lasix. Her counts were good so she didnt have to get any blood. Thanks for your continued prayers.


Maybe she should save her pennies and buy that 'Lil' Red Truck for sale on the classifiesds! ~ Wouldn't a 16 year old cheerleader turn some guy's eyes cruisin' around town in this lil' ole truck? 

*Lil' Red  Truck for Chelsey*​
:rybka:


----------

